# DISH Network Becomes First and Only TV Provider to Offer 200 National HD Channels



## James Long

*DISH Network Becomes First and Only TV Provider to Offer 200 National HD Channels
Significant Industry Milestone Includes Launch of EPIX HD
*
ENGLEWOOD, Colo., April 19, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network L.L.C., America's fastest-growing pay-TV provider, today became the first and only company to offer 200 national high definition channels. New additions to the nation's largest full-time HD line-up include EPIX HD, G4 HD, Headline News HD, History International HD, Nat Geo Wild HD, ShortsHD, Style HD and Turner Classic Movies HD.

Consumers can enjoy these high definition channels and more via the most advanced DVR technology in the industry, DISH Network's award-winning ViP 922 SlingLoaded DVR. This is the world's only DVR with integrated Sling technology, allowing DISH Network customers to watch their favorite programs anytime and anywhere via their laptop or mobile device. Customers with a ViP 922 have access to 200 HD channels through a giant 1 terabyte hard drive - twice as large as any other distributor's DVR.

"While others repeatedly claim they have the capacity to offer 200 HD channels, only DISH Network has delivered," said Tom Cullen, executive vice president of Sales, Marketing and Programming for DISH Network. "We are pleased to continue to lead the industry in delivering the best movies and entertainment with channels such as EPIX HD."

For more information on the nation's largest HD line-up as well as the ViP 922, visit www.dish.com.

Source


----------



## damondlt

I still want to see the channel list for ALL 200 HD Channels.


----------



## harsh

I'm wondering how the addition of eight channels took them from 160 to 200. Maybe they are counting each channel for each arc.


----------



## Nick

A noticeable omission from Dish's press release --the list!

Where's the list?

__________________________________________________________

EDIT - 26 APR 2010

* The List*


> 5StarMAX HD
> A&E HD
> ABC Family HD
> ActionMAX HD
> Altitude
> Animal Planet HD
> BBC America HD
> BET HD
> Big Ten Network HD ²
> Biography HD
> Bravo HD
> Cartoon Network (East) HD
> CBS College Sports HD
> Centric HD
> Cinemax (East) HD
> Cinemax (West) HD
> CMT HD
> CNBC HD
> CNN HD
> Comedy Central HD
> Crime & Investigation HD
> CSN Bay Area
> CSN California
> CSN Chicago
> CSN Mid-Atlantic
> CSN New England
> Discovery Channel HD
> Disney (East) HD
> Disney XD HD
> E! Entertainment Television HD
> Encore (East) HD
> EPIX 1 HD
> ESPN HD
> ESPN2 HD
> ESPNEWS HD
> Fashion TV HD
> Food Network HD
> Fox Arizona
> Fox Business Network HD
> Fox Cincinatti
> Fox Detroit
> Fox Florida
> Fox Mid-West
> FOX News Channel HD
> Fox North
> Fox Northwest
> Fox Ohio
> Fox Pittsburgh
> Fox Rocky Mountain
> Fox Soccer Channel HD
> Fox South
> Fox Southwest
> Fox West
> FX HD
> G4 HD
> Golf Channel HD
> Hallmark Channel HD
> Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> HBO (East) HD
> HBO (West) HD
> HBO Comedy HD
> HBO Family HD
> HBO Latino HD
> HBO Signature HD
> HBO Zone HD
> HBO2 (East) HD
> HD Theater
> HDNet
> HDNet Movies
> HGTV HD
> History HD
> History International HD
> HLN HD
> IndiePlex HD
> Lifetime HD
> Lifetime Movie Network HD
> LOGO HD
> MAVTV HD
> MGM HD
> msnbc HD
> MTV HD
> Nat Geo Wild HD
> National Geographic Channel HD
> NBA TV HD
> New England Sports Network
> NFL Network HD
> NHL Network HD
> Nickelodeon HD
> Palladia HD
> Planet Green HD
> Prime Ticket
> RetroPlex HD
> Science Channel HD
> SHortsHD
> Showtime (East) HD
> Showtime (West) HD
> Showtime Showcase HD
> Showtime Too HD
> SPEED HD
> Spike TV HD
> Sports South
> Sportsman Channel HD
> SportsNet New York
> SportsTime Ohio
> Starz (East) HD
> Starz (West) HD
> Starz Comedy HD
> Starz Edge HD
> Starz Kids and Family HD
> Style HD
> Sun Sports
> Syfy HD
> TBS HD
> Tennis Channel HD
> The Movie Channel (East) HD
> TLC HD
> TNT HD
> Travel Channel HD
> truTV HD
> Turner Classic Movies HD
> Universal HD
> USA HD
> Versus HD
> VH1 HD
> Weather Channel HD
> WGN America HD
> World Fishing Network HD
> ABC
> CBS
> FOX
> NBC
> Plus 74 DISH Cinema HD channels
> 
> Copyright © 2010, DISH Network L.L.C., all rights reserved.


Lifted from http://www.dishnetwork.com/200hd/default.aspx as of 26 APR 2010


----------



## damondlt

Nick said:


> A noticeable omission from Dish's press release --the list!
> 
> Where's the list?


You'll never see the list, Because Charlie can't even come up with.


----------



## harsh

Nick said:


> Where's the list?


It is obviously lost at the printers with Xfinity's list of 100 channels. :nono:


----------



## James Long

James Long said:


> Customers with a ViP 922 have access to 200 HD channels through a giant 1 terabyte hard drive ...


Odd wording ... I have a 622 with 14 "VOD" channels. It looks like DISH is counting like Comcast.


----------



## jclewter79

Any idea when these channels will be turned on? I don't see them yet.


----------



## Conway

I did a count of my HD channels I can actually watch and I counted 100 channels.. I'm not to worried about the number just keep bringing out the good channels we all like to watch! Anyone know what the "short HD" channel is?


----------



## jacmyoung

They did add new HD channels, they seem to be the only one adding new HDs these days.

I told you guys Charlie was going to beat DirecTV on this "first" thing, but never thought he would do it before E14 is in place. As long as they have more HD channels than DirecTV, DirecTV can't sue DISH


----------



## rjruby

harsh said:


> It is obviously lost at the printers with Xfinity's list of 100 channels. :nono:


The Xfinity ads I've seen on TV claim they have 10X the number of HD channels available on satellite!!


----------



## James Long

jclewter79 said:


> Any idea when these channels will be turned on? I don't see them yet.


"Soon"? :lol:

It seems the people at the PR department pushed their button before the people in the tech department. After the AP story was put our last night (before midnight eastern) I suppose the channel launch isn't a secret.

Light them up! Then we can get on with complaining about the next batch of channels not available!


----------



## jclewter79

I am with you James. We already have alot more HD than I watch but I suppose we can find something to complain about around here.


----------



## nicedeboy26

Remember to include all the Multi-Sports channel pack HD channels that are usually blacked out where I live. lol


----------



## bluegras

3pm Eastern 2pm Central when they will be turned on


----------



## GrumpyBear

jacmyoung said:


> They did add new HD channels, they seem to be the only one adding new HDs these days.
> 
> I told you guys Charlie was going to beat DirecTV on this "first" thing, but never thought he would do it before E14 is in place. As long as they have more HD channels than DirecTV, DirecTV can't sue DISH


HD Numbers game is the most over hyped and worthless number out there.
There should be a FCC rule that disallows for Partime, PPV, VOD channels for HD total count. I would even through in a FCC rult to disallow for Sports packages, were the HD is an extra cost as well, from being counted.

Count REAL 24x7 channels, that are year round, and aren't an extra fee for each individual channel like PPV's, or similar VOD's.

Now when do these new channels get lit up? I like a couple of them.


----------



## Lt Disher

Looking for the additional channels to get to the 200 number? Look no further than the press release itself. "Customers with a ViP 922 have access to 200 HD channels through a giant 1 terabyte hard drive - twice as large as any other distributor's DVR." The extra channels are on the 922's hard drive.


----------



## Young C

jclewter79 said:


> Any idea when these channels will be turned on? I don't see them yet.


Scott says around 3:00 PM ET.

At 7:00 AM CST, NatGeoWild (SD) was on channel 190.


----------



## Nick

Lt Disher said:


> ...The extra channels are on the 922's hard drive.


:thats: !rolling :lol:


----------



## jacmyoung

GrumpyBear said:


> HD Numbers game is the most over hyped and worthless number out there.
> There should be a FCC rule that disallows for Partime, PPV, VOD channels for HD total count. I would even through in a FCC rult to disallow for Sports packages, were the HD is an extra cost as well, from being counted.
> 
> Count REAL 24x7 channels, that are year round, and aren't an extra fee for each individual channel like PPV's, or similar VOD's.
> 
> Now when do these new channels get lit up? I like a couple of them.


Need to read between the lines here.

It was DirecTV that coined the phrase "200 HD channel capacity" for a while, now their "capacity" is delayed, DISH comes with their "200 HD channels" first. This is a clear poking fun at their direct competitor.

The J6Ps don't know, they just need to be told who is the first to say "200 HD", channels or capacity, who cares It is all marketing to get the next good quarterly numbers.


----------



## tkrandall

For Eastern Arc - will these newly added channels be on 72.7W?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Oh I read between the lines. Understood exactly what the jab was all about. What I hate is how, Cable, Dish, Direct, Uverse, and so on count HD channels, in a total count.

THEY ALL, mislead. I would like, and I know, it WILL NEVER HAPPEN, but would still like is a Standard adopted by the FCC, that forced them ALL, to use a HD count that was more real. VOD, PPV's, Parttime Sports channels, Seasonal sports, Sports packages that requre and extra fee for HD, shouldn't be counted. Sorry real life 24x7 , year round broadcast stations should be a basis. Everything else should be marketed/advertised as Extra channels.


----------



## Newshawk

GrumpyBear said:


> Oh I read between the lines. Understood exactly what the jab was all about. What I hate is how, Cable, Dish, Direct, Uverse, and so on count HD channels, in a total count.
> 
> THEY ALL, mislead. I would like, and I know, it WILL NEVER HAPPEN, but would still like is a Standard adopted by the FCC, that forced them ALL, to use a HD count that was more real. VOD, PPV's, Parttime Sports channels, Seasonal sports, Sports packages that requre and extra fee for HD, shouldn't be counted. Sorry real life 24x7 , year round broadcast stations should be a basis. Everything else should be marketed/advertised as Extra channels.


Actually, I don't think the FCC would have any standing here. I think the agency with a better chance of getting your wish done would be the Federal Trade Commission-the FTC.


----------



## BattleZone

rjruby said:


> The Xfinity ads I've seen on TV claim they have 10X the number of HD channels available on satellite!!


No, they don't, but they're hoping that's what people will think when they hear the ad.

They actually state that they have "a thousand HD *CHOICES*" (not channels). They include each individual OnDemand option as a "choice"...

Of course it's BS, but, most marketing is.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Well, dammit! If History-Int'l is going HD...Where is Military HD? Military should have gone HD with all the other DISC package channels ages ago.


----------



## Conway

so what exactly is shorts HD?


----------



## James Long

Conway said:


> so what exactly is shorts HD?


"ShortsHD is a unique entertainment channel dedicated to short movies. The channel features the best short movies programmed through a rich and diverse schedule."

http://www.shortshd.com/


----------



## Conway

thanks.. sounds interesting.. But I can't wait for EPiX!


----------



## GrumpyBear

Newshawk said:


> Actually, I don't think the FCC would have any standing here. I think the agency with a better chance of getting your wish done would be the Federal Trade Commission-the FTC.


Very good point, FTC, could have a better standing. 
Granted I am not fooling myself or anybody else, as this ISN'T going to happen.

Oh and the New Channels are on now.


----------



## James Long

The channels are available!

115/9428 Style
121/9525 History International
132/9523 TCM
190/9445 National Geographic Wild
191/9408 G4
202/9524 Headline News

375 Shorts HD
380 EPIX


----------



## Jeff_DML

anyone know what packages are they on? i.e. I have HD Absolute


----------



## coldsteel

tkrandall said:


> For Eastern Arc - will these newly added channels be on 72.7W?


Except for Shorts HD, yes. Shorts is on 61.5.


----------



## Young C

Awesome.
Still at work for a while..


----------



## coldsteel

Jeff_DML said:


> anyone know what packages are they on? i.e. I have HD Absolute


You'll only get the ones that join Platinum HD.


----------



## nmetro

All new HD Channels are now live.


----------



## Jeff_DML

coldsteel said:


> You'll only get the ones that join Platinum HD.


yeah I know, that what I was basically trying to ask, guess I should of been clear any these on Platinum?


----------



## scandalous

ShortsHD and EpixHD are on Platinum.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> *DISH Network Becomes First and Only TV Provider to Offer 200 National HD Channels
> Significant Industry Milestone Includes Launch of EPIX HD
> *
> ENGLEWOOD, Colo., April 19, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network L.L.C., America's fastest-growing pay-TV provider, today became the first and only company to offer 200 national high definition channels. New additions to the nation's largest full-time HD line-up include EPIX HD, G4 HD, Headline News HD, History International HD, Nat Geo Wild HD, ShortsHD, Style HD and Turner Classic Movies HD.
> 
> Consumers can enjoy these high definition channels and more via the most advanced DVR technology in the industry, DISH Network's award-winning ViP 922 SlingLoaded DVR. This is the world's only DVR with integrated Sling technology, allowing DISH Network customers to watch their favorite programs anytime and anywhere via their laptop or mobile device. Customers with a ViP 922 have access to 200 HD channels through a giant 1 terabyte hard drive - twice as large as any other distributor's DVR.
> 
> "While others repeatedly claim they have the capacity to offer 200 HD channels, only DISH Network has delivered," said Tom Cullen, executive vice president of Sales, Marketing and Programming for DISH Network. "We are pleased to continue to lead the industry in delivering the best movies and entertainment with channels such as EPIX HD."
> 
> For more information on the nation's largest HD line-up as well as the ViP 922, visit www.dish.com.
> 
> Source


Yippee! Turner Classic MoviesHD, EpixHD, History International HD. I'm a very happy Dish sub.


----------



## Young C

I'm also very happy.


----------



## msmith198025

I am glad they added channels for the E* guys, but on the count.....:uglyhamme:lol::lol:


----------



## Paul Secic

Conway said:


> I did a count of my HD channels I can actually watch and I counted 100 channels.. I'm not to worried about the number just keep bringing out the good channels we all like to watch! Anyone know what the "short HD" channel is?


Shorts HD airs documentaries.


----------



## bills

Paul Secic said:


> Yippee! Turner Classic MoviesHD, EpixHD, History International HD. I'm a very happy Dish sub.


what is epix?


----------



## dennispap

They are live now.

115/9428 Style
121/9525 History International
132/9523 TCM
190/9445 National Geographic Wild
191/9408 G4
202/9524 Headline News

375 Shorts HD
380 EPIX


----------



## Nick

James Long said:


> Odd wording ... I have a 622 with 14 "VOD" channels. It looks like DISH is counting like Comcast.


James, you may be right, except that Comcast asserts that their subs can select from hundreds or even _thousands_ of HD movies and HD programs that are available at any given moment -- the difference being that Comcast calls them "choices", not channels.

Comcast's claims of "choices" does have validity. As a C* sub, I can choose not only from traditional _'appointment'_ HD TV channels with linear (one program at a time) programming , but I can also select from a _very_ large number of VOD programming 'choices' at any given time. For me, it's the equivalent of having the inventory of a video store right at the touch of my remote.


----------



## Conway

Now I do know what this channel is.. EPiX HD plays movies that we all like to watch like India Jones and some newer movies that have released recently.. It's all the movies the didn't want to show on Showtime..


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> "Soon"? :lol:
> 
> It seems the people at the PR department pushed their button before the people in the tech department. After the AP story was put our last night (before midnight eastern) I suppose the channel launch isn't a secret.
> 
> Light them up! Then we can get on with complaining about the next batch of channels not available!


Nat Geo Wild is on Ch: 190.. No HD though.


----------



## James Long

dennispap said:


> They are live now.
> 
> 115/9428 Style
> 121/9525 History International
> 132/9523 TCM
> 190/9445 National Geographic Wild
> 191/9408 G4
> 202/9524 Headline News
> 
> 375 Shorts HD
> 380 EPIX


They were live 37 minutes earlier (when I posted that list). :grin:

All this excitement ... I forgot NASCAR was on Fox! 800 miles of racing today!


----------



## CoriBright

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Well, dammit! If History-Int'l is going HD...Where is Military HD? Military should have gone HD with all the other DISC package channels ages ago.


Discovery ID HD is also not yet on Dish but is available.... somewhere!


----------



## phrelin

I guess the quantity count matters to someone.

On the other hand, if Charlie added PBS and The CW to all DMA's currently with some HD channels, he couldn't claim "more channels" and would "waste" all that transponder space on traditional TV as opposed to old movies available in the WalMart DVD bargain basked for 99¢.

Yeah, I know I should get excited about the Robert Taylor and George Raft movies now on TCM in HD.:sure:


----------



## dennispap

James Long said:


> They were live 37 minutes earlier (when I posted that list). :grin:
> 
> All this excitement ... I forgot NASCAR was on Fox! 800 miles of racing today!


I know now:grin:but for some reason when i posted it ,all of the earlier posts werent showing .


----------



## Young C

Paul Secic said:


> Nat Geo Wild is on Ch: 190.. No HD though.


Do you mean NTGWD-HD is showing SD content?
Or, NTGWD-HD isn't live yet?

Sorry, at work, can not see.

Ch. 190 is the NTGWD-SD, right?


----------



## James Long

As of about 11:44am ET the HD is also available.


----------



## Young C

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Secic

bills said:


> what is epix?


It's a movie channel.


----------



## edw

...I just put on TCM (132/9523) while "They Died With Their Boots On" was showing...it appears that the SD image was sharper than HD...I switched between the two several times and the results were the same.


----------



## damondlt

msmith198025 said:


> I am glad they added channels for the E* guys, but on the count.....:uglyhamme:lol::lol:


Yes can we have a list. 
Some New customers Just might want to see what E* is offering.


----------



## phrelin

bills said:


> what is epix?


 To elaborate a little further, it is an American premium television network joint venture between Viacom (specifically its subdivision Paramount Pictures), MGM and Lionsgate. To quote Wikipedia:


> The announcement of the formation of Epix came on April 21, 2008 after negotiations between Paramount Pictures, MGM and Lionsgate Entertainment with Showtime (owned by CBS Corporation) on new film output deals fell through, with the sticking points that led to contract talks breaking down linked to the failure between the studios and Showtime on agreeing to compensation for providing the channel with movies from those studios.


The three studios have a large library and on the Epix web site you can see what they offer right now. The down side is the choice to form a new one means that we who wait to watch new movies until they appear on a premium channel will ultimately have another to pay for in addition to HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Starz, etc.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Paul Secic said:


> Nat Geo Wild is on Ch: 190.. No HD though.


You need to double check or do a check switch, I have been watching 190 in HD since it went live, and I posted at 844am. I just bet James and only because I was channel surfing, and posting at the sametime.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> You need to double check or do a check switch, I have been watching 190 in HD since it went live, and I posted at 844am. I just bet James and only because I was channel surfing, and posting at the sametime.


I was checking the guide when I saw the HD versions.

Anyways, it is there. The other place to look is in channel locks. I've locked out a few unsubscribed channels in the past. When DISH adds the channel to my subscription the lock is remembered and I don't get it.


----------



## tkrandall

The Atlanta area is covered with 61.5 plus 110/119 setups. With new channels being added to 72.7w, I am amazed I am seeing no sign of a campaign to get people converted to a 1000.2 WA or 1000.4 EA setup.


----------



## paja

Congratulations to DISH. They are not sitting still. I wish I could get EPIX HD.


----------



## tcatdbs

Also an Absolute customer here. So when I get home I'll see Epix turned on? Absolute customers are supposed to get all Platinum channels. Is it on 129? I sure hope it's not just on 61.5 (that I just moved to 129!)


----------



## GrumpyBear

James Long said:


> I was checking the guide when I saw the HD versions.
> 
> Anyways, it is there. The other place to look is in channel locks. I've locked out a few unsubscribed channels in the past. When DISH adds the channel to my subscription the lock is remembered and I don't get it.


I didn't think about him locking out the channel, only because he said he was seeing it, just not HD.


----------



## coldsteel

coldsteel said:


> Except for Shorts HD, yes. Shorts is on 61.5.


Correction, Shorts HD is on 72.7, not 61.5; sorry.


----------



## klk313

Hello Everyone,

I know you all think i'm a troll but I'm not. my husband works in the industry (installer for TW - thus we have satellite!) so we are kinda in the loop but not....so that is why I ask questions every once in a blue moon...

Anyway - I have the 722. Does that mean I have to get the 922 to get 200 hundred channels?

I'm confused - what is the breakdown.

I want 922 but the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

thanks!


----------



## Henry

They're lit and I'm gettin' 'em all.


----------



## tcatdbs

How often does Sling update their servers? I don't see Channel 380, I was trying to check from work if I was getting Epix at home.... hope it's on SAT 110,119, or 129!


----------



## GrumpyBear

klk313 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I know you all think i'm a troll but I'm not. my husband works in the industry (installer for TW - thus we have satellite!) so we are kinda in the loop but not....so that is why I ask questions every once in a blue moon...
> 
> Anyway - I have the 722. Does that mean I have to get the 922 to get 200 hundred channels?
> 
> I'm confused - what is the breakdown.
> 
> I want 922 but the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> thanks!


It was a joke, you don't need a 922 to get the new channels, just the right packages, like Platinum and stuff. No 922 needed.


----------



## phrelin

klk313 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I know you all think i'm a troll but I'm not. my husband works in the industry (installer for TW - thus we have satellite!) so we are kinda in the loop but not....so that is why I ask questions every once in a blue moon...
> 
> Anyway - I have the 722. Does that mean I have to get the 922 to get 200 hundred channels?
> 
> I'm confused - what is the breakdown.
> 
> I want 922 but the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> thanks!


No, the 922 doesn't give you "more" channels. It just has a larger hard drive so it can store more video on demand automatically downloaded to the ViP DVR's. Unless you accept the idea that each VOD selection is a "channel" (a concept touted by Comcast), you're not missing anything.

Whether you will get all the new channels will depend on your package. I don't even want some of them, so _for me_ they don't "count" even though I get them.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> I didn't think about him locking out the channel, only because he said he was seeing it, just not HD.


The channel locks for HD mapdowns are separate than the SD channels. I admit that it would be odd ... and I don't believe there has ever been a 190 HD ... it is just another thing to check.


----------



## phrelin

I'm getting "Epix" and "Shorts" today. Darryl and his other brother Darryl have included the other channels in the web site listing for HD packages but I can't find Epix and Shorts in any package listing.

Does anyone know where they'll fit into the packages?


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> I'm getting "Epix" and "Shorts" today. Darryl and his other brother Darryl have included the other channels in the web site listing for HD packages but I can't find Epix and Shorts in any package listing.
> 
> Does anyone know where they'll fit into the packages?


Larry put the logos at the bottom of the page ...


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> I'm getting "Epix" and "Shorts" today. Darryl and his other brother Darryl have included the other channels in the web site listing for HD packages but I can't find Epix and Shorts in any package listing.
> 
> Does anyone know where they'll fit into the packages?


Bottom of the same page, both are listed in the Platinum package, both logo's are there.


----------



## damondlt

Did any Dish America customers get any?
I know I didn't get any in Silver.


----------



## damondlt

James Long said:


> Larry put the logos at the bottom of the page ...


Platinum is free for customers who Subscribe to Top 120,120+,200,250,AEP.

Its only $10 Extra for Dish America Customers.
_The HD only Customers_


----------



## Nick

phrelin said:


> No, the 922 doesn't give you "more" channels. It just has a larger hard drive so it can store more video on demand automatically downloaded to the ViP DVR's. Unless you accept the idea that each VOD selection is a "channel" (a concept touted by Comcast), you're not missing anything.


Once again, Comcast considers VOD service as choices, not channels. Contained within each of the many numbered VOD channels listed by my local Comcast franchise are multiple program choices, any of which are available to me 'on-demand'.

So, while any traditional channel, whether on sat or cable offers only one choice (movie or program) at a time, within each VOD channel are many program choices that are instantly available. I hope that's clearer now.


----------



## syphix

Congrats, Dishers!! Seriously considering making the jump!

Question 1: how many dishes would I need in Minnesota (Minneapolis DMA, zip 56253) to receive all the HD programming Dish offers?

Question 2: how does Dish keep finding more bandwidth??


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Good for adding channels! 

Bad for continuing the bogus counting 

I wish ALL the providers would stop with that nonsense of counting channels that are part-time, or multiple PPV/VOD channels, or channels like RSNs that most people only get 1-2 and not the whole group of nationwide ones.

But since that will never happen... I will continue to ignore the channel-count part of the announcements


----------



## coldsteel

damondlt said:


> Platinum is free for customers who Subscribe to Top 120,120+,200,250,AEP.
> 
> Its only $10 Extra for Dish America Customers.
> _The HD only Customers_


Not quite. Only Dish America customers that had Platinum before last fall still get them. Going to Dish America now, you will NOT get the Platinum channels.


----------



## coldsteel

damondlt said:


> Did any Dish America customers get any?
> I know I didn't get any in Silver.


Not a one. If you have Platinum HD still, you got Epix and Shorts.


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> Larry put the logos at the bottom of the page ...


Ok, so I understand now that Epix and Short will be in Platinum. But help me out here, as I just returned home last night from major surgery Friday and seem to be confused. Which of those logos are the new channels?


----------



## nmetro

As for 200 National HD channels:

There are actually 96, some of them part time (NFL RedZone and Big Ten Alternates)

The others come from: 

16 VOD HD Movie Channels
14 PPV HD Movie Channels
2 Special Event Sport Channels
1 Sport Channel showing PPV Movies on 454
5 ALT Sport HD Channels
21 Regional Sports Networks (Part Time HD)
12 NBA League Pass Channels
14 NHL Center Ice Channals

85 Channels PPV, ALT, Regional Sports, Sport Packages Total

85 + 96 = 181

Can't Account for 19 channels. Of course, some of the HD Premium Services may not show up in red if you don't subscribe to them. Those who have Everything Pack with HD can add to the list I have below.

The following is the list of HD channels I found in my programming guide.

105 USA
107 Comedy Central
108 Lifetime
109 Limetime Movies
110 Food Network
112 HGTV
114 E!
115 Style
118 A&E
119 Biography
120 History
121 History International
122 SyFy
124 BET
128 Bravo
132 TCM
135 BBC-A
138 TNT
139 TBC
140 ESPN
142 ESPN News
144 ESPN2
149 Fox Soccer Channel
150 Speed
151 VS
152 CBS College Sports
154 NFL
155 NFL Red Zone (Fall only)
160 MTV
162 VH1
166 CMT
168 Spike
170 Nick (East)
172 Disney (East)
174 Disney XD
176 Cartoon Ntwork (East)
180 ABC Familiy
182 Discovery
183 TLC
184 Animal Planet
185 Hallmark
186 NAtional Geographic
187 Hallmark Movie
190 National Geographic Wild
191 G4
193 Science Channel
194 Green
290 CNN
202 HNN
204 TruTv
205 Fox News
206 Fox Business
208 CNBC
209 MSNBC
214 Weather Channel
215 Travel Channel
239 WGN America
285 Sportsmans Channel
340 Encore East
361 MAV
362 HDNET
363 Indieplex
364 HD Theatre
365 Retroplex
366 Universal HD
369 Palladia
371 CTRC
373 LOGO
375 Shorts
380 EPIX
383 HD Moviews
385 MGM HD
387 CI
294 World Fishing network
400 Tennis
401 Golf
402 NBA
403 NHL
405 Fox Soccer Extra (formerly Setanta Sports)
439 Big Ten Network
Big Ten ALT1 (fall only) 
Big Ten ALT2 (fall only)
Big Ten ALT3 (fall only)
Big Ten ALT4 (fall only)
Starz East
Cinemax Eest
Cinemax West
Cinemax 5 Max
HBO East
HBO Classic Showcase
Showtime East
Showtime West
Showtime Too
Movie Channel East
BTV
BTV


----------



## harsh

Nick said:


> Once again, Comcast considers VOD service as choices, not channels.


The latest Xfinity propaganda promotes over 100 HD channels and over 3000 HD choices so Comcast is definitely talking channels.


----------



## James Long

Nick said:


> Once again, Comcast considers VOD service as choices, not channels.


DISH presents some of their VOD as channels. I currently have 14 channels 501 ... and the same 14 channels 1. Some of the movies are also available on "live" PPV channels (502-515). 28 channels of HD VOD/PPV? (No, I don't count them.)

Would the same movie playing on three PPV channels (such as 526-528, 534-536 and 540-542 in SD) count as three channels (if one counted PPVs)? All the VOD channels are doing are providing an "instant start" PPV. If PPVs count then VODs count.

Comcast's is different because they stream you the on-demand content when demanded - which gives them more options and doesn't add in the delay of downloading content via DishONLINE. If a customer has a good internet connection and a 622/722/922 it adds a lot of content. Some of it free and some of it in HD (but I wouldn't consider menu content channels).

A viewing choice presented in the guide as a channel ... it _could_ be called a channel. (And if I counted PPVs I'd count the VOD options.)


----------



## Young C

nmetro,
That took a lil bit of typing. 

Good reading.


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry put the logos at the bottom of the page ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I understand now that Epix and Short will be in Platinum. But help me out here, as I just returned home last night from major surgery Friday and seem to be confused. Which of those logos are the new channels?
Click to expand...

The third one from the left (EPIX) and third one from the right (ShortsHD).


----------



## Young C

phrelin said:


> Ok, so I understand now that Epix and Short will be in Platinum. But help me out here, as I just *returned home last night from major surgery* Friday and seem to be confused. Which of those logos are the new channels?


I hope the surgery went OK.


----------



## tcatdbs

Still no answer on which SAT's Epix and Shorts are on... are they mirrored off of 72?


----------



## damondlt

Here is the list of 200.


USA 
COMEDY 
LIFTIME 
LIFETIME MOVIE NET 
FOOD 
HGTV 
E! 
A&E 
BIO 
HISTORY 
SYFY 
BET 
BRAVO 
BBCA 
FX 
TNT 
TBS 
ESPN 
ESPN NEWS 
ESPN2 
FOX SOCCER 
SPEED 
VS 
CBSC 
NFL 
NFL RED ZONE 
MTV 
VHI 
CMT 
SPIKE 
NICK 
DISNEY 
DISXD 
TOON 
ABC FAMILY 
DISCOVERY 
TLC 
HALLMARK 
NATIONAL GEO 
HALLMARK MOVIE 
SCI 
GREEN 
CNN 
TRU 
FOX NEWS 
FOX BN 
CNBC 
MSNBC 
TWC 
TRAVEL 
WGN 
SPORTSMAN 
HBO 
HBO2 
HBO SIGNATURE 
HBO WEST 
HBO FAMILY 
HBO COMEDY 
HBO ZONE 
HBO LATINO 
CINEMAX 
MAX WEST 
ACTION MAX 
5 STAR MAX 
SHOWTIME 
SHOW WEST 
SHOW TOO 
SHOW SHOWCASE 
TMC 
ENCORE 
STARZ 
STARZ WEST 
STARZ EDGE 
STARZ COMEDY 
STARZ KID&FAMILY 
MAV 
HD NET 
INDIPLEX 
HD THEATER 
RETROPLEX 
UNIVERSAL 
PALIDIA 
CENTRIC 
LOGO 
FTV 
HDNET MOVIE 
MGM 
CI 
WFN 
TENNIS 
GOLF 
NBA 
NHL 
BIGTEN 
COMCAST CALIFORNIA 
ALTITUDE 
PRIME 
FSN ROCKY MT 
FSN ARIZONA 
FSN SOUTHWEST 
FSN WEST 
FSN MID WEST 
COMCAST BAY AREA 
FSN SOUTH 
COX 
SUN SPORTS 
FSN FLORIDA 
COMCAST MID ATLANTIC 
FSN OHIO 
FSN NORTH WEST 
FSN CINCINNATI 
FSN PITTSBURGH 
COMCAST CHICAGO 
FSN DETROIT 
STO 
NESN 
COMCAST NEW ENGLAND 
FSN NORTH 
SPORTS SOUTH 
SPORTS NY 
ALT SPORT 441 
ALT SPORT 442 
ALT SPORT 443 
ALT SPORT 444 
ALT SPORT 445 
ALT SPORT 446 
ALT SPORT 9514 
ALT SPORT 9515 
ALT SPORT 9516 
BIG TEN ALT 9501 
BIG TEN ALT 9502 
BIG TEN ALT 9503 
BIG TEN ALT 9504 
SPECIAL EVENT HD 468 
SPECIAL EVENT HD 469 
HUSTLER HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
VOD HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
MOVIE HD 
NBA LEAGE PASS ORDER 
NHL CENTER ICE ORDER
SHORTS
Epix
Style
G4
National Geographic Wild
TCM
HLN
History International

So What 25 Am I missing?


----------



## damondlt

tcatdbs said:


> Still no answer on which SAT's Epix and Shorts are on... are they mirrored off of 72?


They are on the 72 100% sure
and 129 I would guess


----------



## Conway

looks like dish is betting on people not taking the time to count the channels.. but hey they could be rounding up..Who Knows.. They may plan on adding 25 over the next few weeks.


----------



## n0qcu

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wish ALL the providers would stop with that nonsense of counting channels that are part-time,


By that thinking I guess that my ABC, CBS and FOX channels cannot be counted as HD channels as they go off air every night for about 4 hour making them "part time" channels..* Part time channels are channels and should be counted as channels.* (I know local are not countted as national channels, I am just using as an example that part time channels are still "channels")


> or multiple PPV/VOD channels, or channels like RSNs that most people only get 1-2 and not the whole group of nationwide ones.


Anyone can get the RSN's if they WANT them so yes they should also count as channels.


----------



## russ9

damondlt said:


> They are on the 72 100% sure
> and 129 I would guess


Yes, 129


----------



## jacmyoung

damondlt said:


> Here is the list of 200.
> 
> 
> USA
> COMEDY
> LIFTIME
> LIFETIME MOVIE NET
> FOOD
> HGTV
> E!
> A&E
> BIO
> HISTORY
> SYFY
> BET
> BRAVO
> BBCA
> FX
> TNT
> TBS
> ESPN
> ESPN NEWS
> ESPN2
> FOX SOCCER
> SPEED
> VS
> CBSC
> NFL
> NFL RED ZONE
> MTV
> VHI
> CMT
> SPIKE
> NICK
> DISNEY
> DISXD
> TOON
> ABC FAMILY
> DISCOVERY
> TLC
> HALLMARK
> NATIONAL GEO
> HALLMARK MOVIE
> SCI
> GREEN
> CNN
> TRU
> FOX NEWS
> FOX BN
> CNBC
> MSNBC
> TWC
> TRAVEL
> WGN
> SPORTSMAN
> HBO
> HBO2
> HBO SIGNATURE
> HBO WEST
> HBO FAMILY
> HBO COMEDY
> HBO ZONE
> HBO LATINO
> CINEMAX
> MAX WEST
> ACTION MAX
> 5 STAR MAX
> SHOWTIME
> SHOW WEST
> SHOW TOO
> SHOW SHOWCASE
> TMC
> ENCORE
> STARZ
> STARZ WEST
> STARZ EDGE
> STARZ COMEDY
> STARZ KID&FAMILY
> MAV
> HD NET
> INDIPLEX
> HD THEATER
> RETROPLEX
> UNIVERSAL
> PALIDIA
> CENTRIC
> LOGO
> FTV
> HDNET MOVIE
> MGM
> CI
> WFN
> TENNIS
> GOLF
> NBA
> NHL
> BIGTEN
> COMCAST CALIFORNIA
> ALTITUDE
> PRIME
> FSN ROCKY MT
> FSN ARIZONA
> FSN SOUTHWEST
> FSN WEST
> FSN MID WEST
> COMCAST BAY AREA
> FSN SOUTH
> COX
> SUN SPORTS
> FSN FLORIDA
> COMCAST MID ATLANTIC
> FSN OHIO
> FSN NORTH WEST
> FSN CINCINNATI
> FSN PITTSBURGH
> COMCAST CHICAGO
> FSN DETROIT
> STO
> NESN
> COMCAST NEW ENGLAND
> FSN NORTH
> SPORTS SOUTH
> SPORTS NY
> ALT SPORT 441
> ALT SPORT 442
> ALT SPORT 443
> ALT SPORT 444
> ALT SPORT 445
> ALT SPORT 446
> ALT SPORT 9514
> ALT SPORT 9515
> ALT SPORT 9516
> BIG TEN ALT 9501
> BIG TEN ALT 9502
> BIG TEN ALT 9503
> BIG TEN ALT 9504
> SPECIAL EVENT HD 468
> SPECIAL EVENT HD 469
> HUSTLER HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> NBA LEAGE PASS ORDER
> NHL CENTER ICE ORDER
> SHORTS
> Epix
> Style
> G4
> National Geographic Wild
> TCM
> HLN
> History International
> 
> So What 25 Am I missing?


Did you count the local networks channels and the shopping channels?


----------



## James Long

n0qcu said:


> I know local are not countted as national channels, I am just using as an example that part time channels are still "channels".


How many national HD channels go to infomercials overnight or on off hours?


----------



## Apollog

On May 5, 2010 Charlie will be adding a few more HD channels. 
1. QVC HD
2. Outdoor channel HD 
3. RDF TV HD
4. WE HD

The only thing left will be: Fuel HD, IFC HD, AMC HD, ESPNU HD, NASA HD & GAC HD.


----------



## tsmacro

jacmyoung said:


> Did you count the local networks channels and the shopping channels?


Since local networks are by definition not national, i'd say no. Plus i'm not aware of any shopping nets being carried in HD via Dish at this time.


----------



## syphix

syphix said:


> Congrats, Dishers!! Seriously considering making the jump!
> 
> Question 1: how many dishes would I need in Minnesota (Minneapolis DMA, zip 56253) to receive all the HD programming Dish offers?
> 
> Question 2: how does Dish keep finding more bandwidth??


*bump* Any answers?


----------



## tcatdbs

I would guess ONE (1000.4)

They keep launching SAT's



syphix said:


> Congrats, Dishers!! Seriously considering making the jump!
> 
> Question 1: how many dishes would I need in Minnesota (Minneapolis DMA, zip 56253) to receive all the HD programming Dish offers?
> 
> Question 2: how does Dish keep finding more bandwidth??


----------



## James Long

syphix said:


> Congrats, Dishers!! Seriously considering making the jump!
> 
> Question 1: how many dishes would I need in Minnesota (Minneapolis DMA, zip 56253) to receive all the HD programming Dish offers?
> 
> Question 2: how does Dish keep finding more bandwidth??


Should be one ... the only question would be if you point it generally south or generally east. Minnesota would likely be south.
DISH has a lot of satellites, but they keep parking them in the same places. E14 will be moving to 119.

DISH is good at hoarding bandwidth. On simple US DBS bandwidth they have the lion's share. At the 101-110-119 center location DISH has 50 of the 96 transponders and have leased the Canadian 129 slot. At 61.5 dish has 30 of the 32 transponders, has "temporary" permission to use the other two and has leased additional capacity on 72.7 (Canada) and 77 (Mexico).

Unused DISH has the entire 148 DBS slot plus 105, 121 and 118 ku. The three ku slots are used by DISH for business services instead of home customers. Plus they have applied for more slots in the "reverse DBS" and holds ground based licensing as well. DISH just goes out to get capacity.

DirecTV went to ka for additional bandwidth beyond the 46 DBS transponders. They had leased space at 72.5 that they no longer use.

DISH merged a lot of companies together to get their DBS bandwidth and has bought some more at auction. It amazes me how much isn't in use.


----------



## Movieman

I say good for them. The more HD channels the better the viewing experience plus its competitors will continue to keep the pace adding more HD channels to everyone.


----------



## GrumpyBear

tcatdbs said:


> I would guess ONE (1000.4)
> 
> They keep launching SAT's


I think most of us though were a little surprised that they were able to launch all these, before the latest and Testing Sat, went into place. 
Makes you wonder just how much they are going grow the HD market this year. This is the 2nd big launch of new channels this year, not only surprising Dish Users, but the competition as well.


----------



## nmetro

There are 26 channels for NBA and NHL combine. Adding that to teh 175 you have; that brings the total to 201. My list was missing a number of Premium Channels.



damondlt said:


> Here is the list of 200.
> 
> 
> USA
> COMEDY
> LIFTIME
> LIFETIME MOVIE NET
> FOOD
> HGTV
> E!
> A&E
> BIO
> HISTORY
> SYFY
> BET
> BRAVO
> BBCA
> FX
> TNT
> TBS
> ESPN
> ESPN NEWS
> ESPN2
> FOX SOCCER
> SPEED
> VS
> CBSC
> NFL
> NFL RED ZONE
> MTV
> VHI
> CMT
> SPIKE
> NICK
> DISNEY
> DISXD
> TOON
> ABC FAMILY
> DISCOVERY
> TLC
> HALLMARK
> NATIONAL GEO
> HALLMARK MOVIE
> SCI
> GREEN
> CNN
> TRU
> FOX NEWS
> FOX BN
> CNBC
> MSNBC
> TWC
> TRAVEL
> WGN
> SPORTSMAN
> HBO
> HBO2
> HBO SIGNATURE
> HBO WEST
> HBO FAMILY
> HBO COMEDY
> HBO ZONE
> HBO LATINO
> CINEMAX
> MAX WEST
> ACTION MAX
> 5 STAR MAX
> SHOWTIME
> SHOW WEST
> SHOW TOO
> SHOW SHOWCASE
> TMC
> ENCORE
> STARZ
> STARZ WEST
> STARZ EDGE
> STARZ COMEDY
> STARZ KID&FAMILY
> MAV
> HD NET
> INDIPLEX
> HD THEATER
> RETROPLEX
> UNIVERSAL
> PALIDIA
> CENTRIC
> LOGO
> FTV
> HDNET MOVIE
> MGM
> CI
> WFN
> TENNIS
> GOLF
> NBA
> NHL
> BIGTEN
> COMCAST CALIFORNIA
> ALTITUDE
> PRIME
> FSN ROCKY MT
> FSN ARIZONA
> FSN SOUTHWEST
> FSN WEST
> FSN MID WEST
> COMCAST BAY AREA
> FSN SOUTH
> COX
> SUN SPORTS
> FSN FLORIDA
> COMCAST MID ATLANTIC
> FSN OHIO
> FSN NORTH WEST
> FSN CINCINNATI
> FSN PITTSBURGH
> COMCAST CHICAGO
> FSN DETROIT
> STO
> NESN
> COMCAST NEW ENGLAND
> FSN NORTH
> SPORTS SOUTH
> SPORTS NY
> ALT SPORT 441
> ALT SPORT 442
> ALT SPORT 443
> ALT SPORT 444
> ALT SPORT 445
> ALT SPORT 446
> ALT SPORT 9514
> ALT SPORT 9515
> ALT SPORT 9516
> BIG TEN ALT 9501
> BIG TEN ALT 9502
> BIG TEN ALT 9503
> BIG TEN ALT 9504
> SPECIAL EVENT HD 468
> SPECIAL EVENT HD 469
> HUSTLER HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> VOD HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> MOVIE HD
> NBA LEAGE PASS ORDER
> NHL CENTER ICE ORDER
> SHORTS
> Epix
> Style
> G4
> National Geographic Wild
> TCM
> HLN
> History International
> 
> So What 25 Am I missing?


----------



## jacmyoung

tsmacro said:


> Since local networks are by definition not national, i'd say no. Plus i'm not aware of any shopping nets being carried in HD via Dish at this time.


If everyone is getting his/her own networks HD channels, then they can be added to the list. We are all watching the same networks HD shows, regardless which stations. Just don't add all 4X200+ of them


----------



## damondlt

jacmyoung said:


> Did you count the local networks channels and the shopping channels?


 They don't have HD shopping channels on E*.
And Dish isn't aloud to provide DNS so thats counts the networks out.


----------



## damondlt

nmetro said:


> There are 26 channels for NBA and NHL combine. Adding that to teh 175 you have; that brings the total to 201. My list was missing a number of Premium Channels.


That must be it.:lol:


----------



## jacmyoung

damondlt said:


> They don't have HD shopping channels on E*.
> And Dish isn't aloud to provide DNS so thats counts the networks out.


In fact there should be at least 8 national networks HD channels, half of them the West Coast versions, the other half the East Coast versions. Of course one must qualify for them, if not, one gets the substitutes either locally or from a neighboring market.

So technically DISH can count 8 available national networks HD channels. DISH is allowed to provide such channels through their third party outlet.

Keep in mind it is not what you think can be counted, rather what DISH may count in without legally getting into trouble.


----------



## BattleZone

GrumpyBear said:


> I think most of us though were a little surprised that they were able to launch all these, before the latest and Testing Sat, went into place.


You need to realize that launching a satellite doesn't necessarily mean more bandwidth, and certainly not a whole sat's worth of bandwidth.

The latest launch is going to 119 to replace the old satellite there. It isn't going to create much additional bandwidth, but it will assure that the core programming continues to exist.

What did help Dish was replacing the old, broken 129 sat with a new one (Ciel 2), which allowed for many more spotbeams and the use of 4 previously dead (on the old bird) transponders, and replacing the 110 sat, which also helped free up space as channels were shuffled around. And on Eastern Arc, DirecTV has been turning off their old programming and making space available (on 72.7). Eastern Arc doesn't have (much) legacy MPEG2 programming, so they have space available simply because most programming is MPEG4 encoded, and there are no duplicate SD/HD channels.


----------



## damondlt

jacmyoung said:


> In fact there should be at least 8 national networks HD channels, half of them the West Coast versions, the other half the East Coast versions. Of course one must qualify for them, if not, one gets the substitutes either locally or from a neighboring market.
> 
> So technically DISH can count 8 available national networks HD channels. DISH is allowed to provide such channels through their third party outlet.
> 
> .


Dish Can't count these , Because your not buying them from Dish, Your buying them from All American Direct. I've had them for 2 years. 
D* supplys their DNS so they can count them.


----------



## tcatdbs

Eight? I get ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox... nothing else local in HD. Where do I get the other 4? Be nice to get WB and PBS in HD! At most should only count as 4. 100, 200, 250... who cares, be nice to get 50 GOOD ones with 24/7 real HD content.



jacmyoung said:


> In fact there should be at least 8 national networks HD channels, half of them the West Coast versions, the other half the East Coast versions. Of course one must qualify for them, if not, one gets the substitutes either locally or from a neighboring market.
> 
> So technically DISH can count 8 available national networks HD channels. DISH is allowed to provide such channels through their third party outlet.
> 
> Keep in mind it is not what you think can be counted, rather what DISH may count in without legally getting into trouble.


----------



## phrelin

Young C said:


> I hope the surgery went OK.


My Doctor told my wife it went perfectly. But how could it miss - a radical prostatectomy done by a competent surgeon on a really cool 3D, high-definition version of the robotic da Vinci Surgical System. I ordered a BluRay but I don't think I'll get one.:sure:

However, this morning I was beginning to wonder what was wrong with me. James' reply to my question kept looking like this:








I kept thinking I must have lost cognitive function. It took me awhile to puzzle out the fact that I had checked the Dish web site earlier and needed to "refresh" my browser in order to get the updated graphic:


----------



## GrumpyBear

BattleZone said:


> You need to realize that launching a satellite doesn't necessarily mean more bandwidth, and certainly not a whole sat's worth of bandwidth.
> 
> The latest launch is going to 119 to replace the old satellite there. It isn't going to create much additional bandwidth, but it will assure that the core programming continues to exist.
> 
> What did help Dish was replacing the old, broken 129 sat with a new one (Ciel 2), which allowed for many more spotbeams and the use of 4 previously dead (on the old bird) transponders, and replacing the 110 sat, which also helped free up space as channels were shuffled around. And on Eastern Arc, DirecTV has been turning off their old programming and making space available (on 72.7). Eastern Arc doesn't have (much) legacy MPEG2 programming, so they have space available simply because most programming is MPEG4 encoded, and there are no duplicate SD/HD channels.


Personally I am still a little surprised that just 2 months after the last round of HD channels, and all the International Launchs, that Dish has launched another round of NEW HD Channels. This makes the 2nd HD launch this year to go along with 3(4) International package launches in just 4 months. Busy year.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

harsh said:


> I'm wondering how the addition of eight channels took them from 160 to 200. Maybe they are counting each channel for each arc.


They also count the RSN as HD even when they are game only* Dish does not even have the room for all games in HD as well.

Do they also court the rsn over flows as a HD channel as well?


----------



## jacmyoung

damondlt said:


> Dish Can't count these , Because your not buying them from Dish, Your buying them from All American Direct. I've had them for 2 years.
> D* supplys their DNS so they can count them.


But if DISH decides to count them, what are you going to do about it?


----------



## BattleZone

GrumpyBear said:


> Personally I am still a little surprised that just 2 months after the last round of HD channels, and all the International Launchs, that Dish has launched another round of NEW HD Channels. This makes the 2nd HD launch this year to go along with 3(4) International package launches in just 4 months. Busy year.


Yes, but they've had the bandwidth available on 129 for a while, and as DirecTV frees up transponders on 72.5 (there are still a couple to go), Dish can then launch new channels in both arcs. Since DirecTV has been transitioning off 72.5, Dish has gradually been gaining transponders there.


----------



## damondlt

jacmyoung said:


> But if DISH decides to count them, what are you going to do about it?


 Make fun of them.


----------



## jacmyoung

damondlt said:


> Make fun of them.


I thought you were going to sue them, it turned out you do not even want to criticize them, only to make fun of them, which by all means is the best thing those companies can hope for these days anyway


----------



## harsh

tsmacro said:


> Since local networks are by definition not national, i'd say no.


"Local network" seems like an oxymoron.


----------



## harsh

JoeTheDragon said:


> They also count the RSN as HD even when they are game only* Dish does not even have the room for all games in HD as well.


I see this rationalization a lot. I have to admit to being baffled by the importance of non-HD content being made available on both and SD channel and an HD channel when there are more interesting uses of HD bandwidth available.

Then again, I'm typically a game-only viewer.


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> "Local network" seems like an oxymoron.


Therefore for the term "local networks station/channel" to make sense, it has to mean the channel is dedicated to nationally available/networked contents.

A channel that provides nationwide content may be considered a national channel, even if the logo may differ from city to city, and local content can be inserted from time to time. Can't win if one sues DISH for including your local networks stations in the count.

From any one consumer's perspective, there are always these 4 networks channels available to him, such availability is nationwide.


----------



## James Long

damondlt said:


> They don't have HD shopping channels on E*.
> And Dish isn't aloud to provide DNS so thats counts the networks out.


People can get their own locals in many markets ... and can't get DNS via DirecTV in every market. Counting the four major networks seems fair (and is the only way DirecTV gets to their number).

I seem to remember having this argument two years ago ... nobody won. 

(Some day I'll update my list and counts.)


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> I see this rationalization a lot. I have to admit to being baffled by the importance of non-HD content being made available on both and SD channel and an HD channel when there are more interesting uses of HD bandwidth available.


It is reassuring to know that the game is in SD (upconverted) because it is being fed in SD and not because DISH forgot to carry the game or it wasn't delivered to them. Leaving the HD feed connected 24/7 (assuming the RSN delivers a 24/7 feed) puts the control of HD or not back in the hands of the RSN.


----------



## CoolGui

Damn you dish... Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!


----------



## t1guy

Looks like Dish is counting 57 PPV movie channels in their 200 HD count :lol:

Thoughts?


----------



## ehren

Me I still have 110/119/61.5 setup. Now my 211 is going ape sh*t, I can't get 129 cause of trees and pointing to 72.7 my 2800 and 4900 receivers won't work.


----------



## coldsteel

t1guy said:


> Looks like Dish is counting 57 PPV movie channels in their 200 HD count :lol:
> 
> Thoughts?


So? Every carrier does that. Big frakking whoop.


----------



## am7crew

with plenty of space for additions as well, good time to be a dish sub.


----------



## t1guy

coldsteel said:


> So? Every carrier does that. Big frakking whoop.


Not to that extent...c'mon thats bordering on outright lying, adding an extra 57 channels?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Apollog said:


> On May 5, 2010 Charlie will be adding a few more HD channels.
> 1. QVC HD
> 2. Outdoor channel HD
> 3. RDF TV HD
> 4. WE HD
> 
> The only thing left will be: Fuel HD, IFC HD, AMC HD, ESPNU HD, NASA HD & GAC HD.


Your #4 is a surprise to me, since I thought WE was owned by Rainbow Media (just like IFC and AMC)... and we all know about the legal troubles there...

So I'd be amazed to see WE and not IFC and AMC at the same time in HD on Dish... and I'll be equally amazed to see that happen anytime soon, unfortunately


----------



## BattleZone

ehren said:


> Me I still have 110/119/61.5 setup. Now my 211 is going ape sh*t, I can't get 129 cause of trees and pointing to 72.7 my 2800 and 4900 receivers won't work.


It's 2010... long past time to retire those ancient, slow, barely-capble legacy receivers, dude. I'd upgrade them to 211k's if I were you. You could probably do it for nearly free (and a 2 year commitment), and then you could go fully Eastern Arc.


----------



## damondlt

jacmyoung said:


> I thought you were going to sue them, it turned out you do not even want to criticize them, only to make fun of them, which by all means is the best thing those companies can hope for these days anyway


 Who wanted to sue E*. Where do you come up with this nonsence?


----------



## Fog627

Talk about confusing and misleading...from http://www.multichannel.com/article/451682-Dish_s_200_HD_Channels_Include_57_VOD_Titles.php?rssid=20074:

*Dish's 200 HD 'Channels' Include 57 VOD Titles*

Satellite Operator Also Counts 25 RSNs, 15 PPV Channels in Tally

_By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 4/19/2010 5:20:30 PM_

Dish Network on Monday claimed that it now offers 200 national HD "channels" -- however, 57 of those represent video-on-demand titles *available only to customers who have the recently introduced ViP 922 SlingLoaded DVR*.

Dish provides 67 HD networks with its top-tier America's Top 250 package, and offers another 23 HD services from premium networks HBO/Cinemax, Starz Entertainment and Showtime Networks.

In addition, it provides 13 channels in the PlatinumHD tier -- regularly an additional $10 extra per month -- which includes Epix, the movie service from Viacom's Paramount Pictures, Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios and Lionsgate. Dish also counts 25 regional sports networks in HD in the overall tally, as well as 15 Dish Cinema HD pay-per-view movie channels.

*The remaining 57 "HD channels" are available only to ViP 922 customers in the form of VOD content, Dish spokeswoman Francie Bauer confirmed. *


----------



## damondlt

James Long said:


> People can get their own locals in many markets ... and can't get DNS via DirecTV in every market. Counting the four major networks seems fair (and is the only way DirecTV gets to their number).
> 
> I seem to remember having this argument two years ago ... nobody won.
> 
> (Some day I'll update my list and counts.)


 Locals HD's are a Gray area IMO.


----------



## GrumpyBear

t1guy said:


> Not to that extent...c'mon thats bordering on outright lying, adding an extra 57 channels?


I HATE the numbers game, but the Quote is
*While others repeatedly claim they have the capacity to offer 200 HD channels, only DISH Network has delivered*
The point is no matter how you slice it they have the Capacity to carry 200 channels now. That was a target number set company X, who also used the word *Capacity*.

Its not so much as the channels, its the Capacity to carry them. We can only hope that the Extra 57 number will come down as they add more HD channels this summer, and they have the Capacity to carry all those extra HD Stations.


----------



## Tibs

Im out of contract, FIOS is going to be here in a few weeks at my house, and frankly I am checking all options. 

If you're saying 57PPV are full time channels with PPV filler thats capacity - If we're talking about 57 Video on Demands - that isnt the same thing. 

I'm not happy with the DVR option from our FIOS system since you can only watch 2 HD at the same time, we have 4 people and 4 HDTVs - I'm getting the internet regardless, but this press release is flat out misleading.

Do they have sudden capacity they lit up or is this marketing spin?


----------



## jacmyoung

damondlt said:


> Who wanted to sue E*. Where do you come up with this nonsence?


When you said with an authoritative tone that, no, DISH cannot count such! That implied something Because people were discussing how one company might be held accountable for false advertising.

Of course I did not think you actually wanted to sue, but in the context of our discussion, unless you wanted to sue them, there was no point of saying DISH cannot count them. Yes they can, they can do anything legally allowed.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Tibs said:


> Im out of contract, FIOS is going to be here in a few weeks at my house, and frankly I am checking all options.
> 
> If you're saying 57PPV are full time channels with PPV filler thats capacity - If we're talking about 57 Video on Demands - that isnt the same thing.
> 
> I'm not happy with the DVR option from our FIOS system since you can only watch 2 HD at the same time, we have 4 people and 4 HDTVs - I'm getting the internet regardless, but this press release is flat out misleading.
> 
> Do they have sudden capacity they lit up or is this marketing spin?


I am not saying I agree with it, as I said I hate the numbers game. Marketing arms of companies always spin, and this is a spin and poking at a rival, that had a National TV commercial compaign, using the same target number and the same wording Capaicty. I hate, I don't agree with it, they all LIE about the Numbers game, but anybody that reads any companies marketing and doesn't expect some twist on the truth is asking for problems in thier lives.
News launch is just a way poke at Direct, as Dish comes up with a National Compaign to counter the Jeopardy game, where Direct has lowered its number.


----------



## jacmyoung

Tibs said:


> Im out of contract, FIOS is going to be here in a few weeks at my house, and frankly I am checking all options.
> 
> If you're saying 57PPV are full time channels with PPV filler thats capacity - If we're talking about 57 Video on Demands - that isnt the same thing.
> 
> I'm not happy with the DVR option from our FIOS system since you can only watch 2 HD at the same time, we have 4 people and 4 HDTVs - I'm getting the internet regardless, but this press release is flat out misleading.
> 
> Do they have sudden capacity they lit up or is this marketing spin?


I don't know why people are even caught up in this "misleading" thing? Does DISH carry all those HD channels that you want, and the others do not carry? If so, DISH is for you, if not, it may not be for you.

Who cares if it is 200, or 150, or 100?


----------



## coldsteel

jacmyoung said:


> I don't know why people are even caught up in this "misleading" thing? Does DISH carry all those HD channels that you want, and the others do not carry? If so, DISH is for you, if not, it may not be for you.
> 
> Who cares if it is 200, or 150, or 100?


Agreed.


----------



## Mark Walters

Someone has to report whether HLN HD is full time or not and how Robin Meade looks.


----------



## Smthkd

This is getting rediculous. The FCC need to mandate what "truely" counts as a HD channel. All this false information is misleading people. This has to be constituted as false advertising.


----------



## phrelin

Who cares about "how many" HD channels??? If they have the channels I want I'm happy. If not, I change companies.


----------



## jacmyoung

Smthkd said:


> This is getting rediculous. The FCC need to mandate what "truely" counts as a HD channel. All this false information is misleading people. This has to be constituted as false advertising.


If the FCC has only one of the two options below:

1) Force DirecTV to carry The Travel Channel HD, or
2) Force DISH to say they only have 100 HD channels.

Which you'd rather the FCC do?


----------



## James Long

Smthkd said:


> This is getting rediculous. The FCC need to mandate what "truely" counts as a HD channel. All this false information is misleading people. This has to be constituted as false advertising.


There are many things that the FCC regulates ... that is not one of them. Perhaps the Federal Trade Commission would be better? Or states attorneys general? They are the ones who regulate trade.

The primary thing the FCC cares about (other than collecting license fees) are the technical details such as power levels, footprints and interference with others using the spectrum. Rules could be added, but the FCC shouldn't be writing rules unless there is a law - so if you really want the FCC to do this "count" the first step would be to get Congress to pass a law telling the FCC to do it.

It would probably be easier to just use existing laws that are not specific to satellite carriers.


----------



## la24philly

until dish network gets CSN PHILLY and TCN both in sd and HD for many customers the 5 mill people in this area dish network is useless.

plus they still dont have mlb network and extra innings


----------



## RasputinAXP

If Comcast would offer it, Dish would take it. It's not them. Same goes for MSG HD.


----------



## Conway

even with directv's new 30 channel launch Directv is still a ways away from catching upto what Dish offers. Either way you slice it even with Dishnetworks high receiver fee's it all works out in the end.. Dish still has more programming at a lower price.


----------



## sigma1914

Conway said:


> even with directv's new 30 channel launch Directv is still a ways away from catching upto what Dish offers. Either way you slice it even with Dishnetworks high receiver fee's it all works out in the end.. Dish still has more programming at a lower price.


That's very debatable. It some ways it's not cheaper...it depends what your house needs.


----------



## Conway

Yes you are correct. Forgot about that! I didn't think outside of my own box!


----------



## GrumpyBear

Conway said:


> Yes you are correct. Forgot about that! I didn't think outside of my own box!


Thats a very easy thing to do for both sides. In my 2 Fulltime Duo's and 1 travel 612. Dish is cheaper and has features I either can't get or would double the hardware, to achive the samething.

I am down to just a handful of missing HD stations, FoxMo, and DIY, a few more movie channels maybe and just a couple of others after the last 2 rounds of HD channel Launches. 
As for how will always have the lead, I would say neither, both Dish and Direct are getting pretty competative in keeping up and leap frogging each other. For all of us thats a GOOD THING, no matter who the carrier is.
Oh I don't care who the carrier is, SCREW the numbers game.


----------



## Paul Secic

Apollog said:


> On May 5, 2010 Charlie will be adding a few more HD channels.
> 1. QVC HD
> 2. Outdoor channel HD
> 3. RDF TV HD
> 4. WE HD
> 
> The only thing left will be: Fuel HD, IFC HD, AMC HD, ESPNU HD, NASA HD & GAC HD.


RFTV HD:nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## Paul Secic

GrumpyBear said:


> I think most of us though were a little surprised that they were able to launch all these, before the latest and Testing Sat, went into place.
> Makes you wonder just how much they are going grow the HD market this year. This is the 2nd big launch of new channels this year, not only surprising Dish Users, but the competition as well.


I was just thinking the same thing last night. They also creating their own VOOM.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> My Doctor told my wife it went perfectly. But how could it miss - a radical prostatectomy done by a competent surgeon on a really cool 3D, high-definition version of the robotic da Vinci Surgical System. I ordered a BluRay but I don't think I'll get one.:sure:
> 
> However, this morning I was beginning to wonder what was wrong with me. James' reply to my question kept looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept thinking I must have lost cognitive function. It took me awhile to puzzle out the fact that I had checked the Dish web site earlier and needed to "refresh" my browser in order to get the updated graphic:


I wish you well buddy! Now you have more HD to watch


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> Your #4 is a surprise to me, since I thought WE was owned by Rainbow Media (just like IFC and AMC)... and we all know about the legal troubles there...
> 
> So I'd be amazed to see WE and not IFC and AMC at the same time in HD on Dish... and I'll be equally amazed to see that happen anytime soon, unfortunately


WE is owned by Rainbow and thus we won't be seeing any HD channels from Rainbow in a year or two or more. If WE HD gets added I'll fall out of my wheelchair.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nmetro

Too bad about the Rainbow vs DISH bitterness, because IFC HD would be a great addition. AMC HD and WE HD, you have TCM HD with no commercials and Lifetime/Lifetime Movies in HD as an alternative.

As fro possible additions. FOX Movie Channel HD (If it exists) would also be nice. ESPN U HD would be another great addition. The others listed above Outdoor Channel, QVC, RFD, Fuel, NASA and GAC could be welcome by some viewers.


----------



## bluegras

Outdoor Channel, QVC, RFD, Fuel, NASA and GAC HD all these would be a great welcome for us


----------



## Hunter844

This is like buying a 600cc 4-wheeler. It's not _really_ 600cc more like 540cc...either way nice to see a few of those channels in HD now.

I'd love to see AMC hit HD...that's like the final frontier for me.


----------



## HobbyTalk

It's more like a 600cc 4-wheeler that performs like a 540 unless you pay for premium gas


----------



## James Long

Did DISH increase the cost of HD? It seems to me that the price of having the HD channels has been the same for years --- $10.

When I agreed to pay DISH for HD in 2006 the charge was $10 per month and there were a lot less channels to choose from than now. And with "HD & Platinum" for $10 (instead of separate $10 for HD and $10 for Platinum HD) I've got unique HD channels.

In essence I'm paying what I paid for a 50cc and now I have a 540cc.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Outside of some Premium channels that have an HD version that Dish doesn't yet carry...

I'd probably most like to see IFCHD, ESPNUHD, and AMCHD roughly in that order.

Not holding my breath on anything except ESPNUHD, and only hope there is because Dish has all the other Disney/ABC channels I can't figure why they don't have this one yet.


----------



## phrelin

Stewart Vernon said:


> Outside of some Premium channels that have an HD version that Dish doesn't yet carry...
> 
> I'd probably most like to see IFCHD, ESPNUHD, and AMCHD roughly in that order.
> 
> Not holding my breath on anything except ESPNUHD, and only hope there is because Dish has all the other Disney/ABC channels I can't figure why they don't have this one yet.


Ah yes, IFC and AMC in HD.... Someone needs to settle that stupid VOOM lawsuit.:nono:


----------



## bosox

Boy I really miss John H's uplink reports!

So to clarify... the new channels are not, nor will they be, on 61.5?


----------



## l8er

bosox said:


> .... So to clarify... the new channels are not, nor will they be, on 61.5?


 It appears they are not on 61.5 per the info here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175930


----------



## MarkoC

syphix said:


> Congrats, Dishers!! Seriously considering making the jump!
> 
> Question 1: how many dishes would I need in Minnesota (Minneapolis DMA, zip 56253) to receive all the HD programming Dish offers?
> 
> Question 2: how does Dish keep finding more bandwidth??


I live in Minneapolis and I have one dish, which gets three satellites, to get all of the HD available.


----------



## Taltizer

damondlt said:


> I still want to see the channel list for ALL 200 HD Channels.


DISH Network is now the first and only pay-TV provider to offer 200 national HD channels!

http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdchannels/default.aspx


----------



## tcatdbs

Nice list! "74" Cinema HD channels, that could be a stretch... Is there even a package that gets all these? Certainly not the "EVERYTHING" pack! Be nice to see an everything HD pack that was clear cut... you pay say $75/mo, you get over 200 HD channels... none of this, buy this for $54, add that for $10, add locals for $6... Why can't life be "simple"


----------



## GrumpyBear

tcatdbs said:


> Nice list! "74" Cinema HD channels, that could be a stretch... Is there even a package that gets all these? Certainly not the "EVERYTHING" pack! Be nice to see an everything HD pack that was clear cut... you pay say $75/mo, you get over 200 HD channels... none of this, buy this for $54, add that for $10, add locals for $6... Why can't life be "simple"


I am hoping that the 74 number drops, as they add more REAL HD Channels.
I hate the numbers game, great that they can CARRY 200 HD channels, just hope they drop the numbers of the PPV's and VOD channels as those are the stupidest things to claim, and that goes for all carrieres.


----------



## P Smith

"501 channels" are not channels - it just a list of PPV movies downloaded into hidden partition of your DVR drive - 501 is fictitious number. You shouldn't count them here.


----------



## Suriel

Dish Gets Busted Lying About Reaching 200 HD Channels. Gets called out by DirecTV, others..

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Dish-Gets-Busted-Lying-About-Reaching-200-HD-Channels-107989


----------



## GrumpyBear

Suriel said:


> Dish Gets Busted Lying About Reaching 200 HD Channels. Gets called out by DirecTV, others..
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Dish-Gets-Busted-Lying-About-Reaching-200-HD-Channels-107989


Whats really funny is reading Directs Response, 30 HD channels, yet 8 of them will be additional PPV and or VOD channels. See they both lie.

NO they all LIE, you wont see Direct, or the Cable companies jumping on this to much, as if they do, adding up there own PPV, VOD, or other PAY per use Cinema Channels, will make them look just as bad.

You will see Dish talk more about the 200 Channel Capacity more than the 200 Channels.


----------



## Young C

Apollog said:


> On May 5, 2010 Charlie will be adding a few more HD channels.
> 1. QVC HD
> 2. Outdoor channel HD
> 3. RDF TV HD
> 4. WE HD
> 
> The only thing left will be: Fuel HD, IFC HD, AMC HD, ESPNU HD, NASA HD & GAC HD.


I already got all my "wish" channels. The above does nothing for me, won't ever watch them. (To each their own.)

You left out all the Showtimes, HBOs, Starz, Cinemaxs, and movie channels.
DISH needs to have an HD version of each premium movie channel. That's like a total of 20 HD channels, all being premium movie channels. Not holding my breath. They might never be added. :nono2:

Edit: This has already been stated.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> "501 channels" are not channels - it just a list of PPV movies downloaded into hidden partition of your DVR drive - 501 is fictitious number. You shouldn't count them here.


OK, so DirecTV takes up a few transponders worth of HD channel space repeating the same movies over and over every couple of hours so that people can watch them by being around at the right time or setting a DVR timer.
DISH has chosen to send the movies less often and pre-store them on a protected area of the DVR hard drive so they can be started immediately.

What is the difference between PPV and VOD to the end user other than the instant nature of VOD (and a $1 increased price)? The VOD channels are just instant PPV channels. Presented as channels they are just as easy to tune to as any live satellite fed channel.



GrumpyBear said:


> You will see Dish talk more about the 200 Channel Capacity more than the 200 Channels.


I'm not seeing a capacity claim from DISH ... I'm seeing a carriage claim. DirecTV is the one claiming the capacity to carry 200 channels (soon) and a list of 160 channels that will be carried (soon). DirecTV will eventually use the other 40 channels - but capacity isn't carriage - it is just hope for the future.

With DISH's delivery of some content via VOD and the part time nature of the sports channels DISH's capacity in use right now is probably around 100-120. But that doesn't mean they don't have the capacity to add more channels (as they did Monday).


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> OK, so DirecTV takes up a few transponders worth of HD channel space repeating the same movies over and over every couple of hours so that people can watch them by being around at the right time or setting a DVR timer.
> DISH has chosen to send the movies less often and pre-store them on a protected area of the DVR hard drive so they can be started immediately.
> 
> *What is the difference between PPV and VOD to the end user other than the instant nature of VOD (and a $1 increased price)?* The VOD channels are just instant PPV *channels*. Presented as channels they are just as easy to tune to as any live satellite fed channel.
> 
> I'm not seeing a capacity claim from DISH ... I'm seeing a carriage claim. DirecTV is the one claiming the capacity to carry 200 channels (soon) and a list of 160 channels that will be carried (soon). DirecTV will eventually use the other 40 channels - but capacity isn't carriage - it is just hope for the future.


I'm against that sort of countable 501's PPV channels - just dont count them as a *channels*. Cable could name it as a library...

OK, if you like - it's ONE IP streaming channel what utilize bandwidth during night hours.
What ppl does see in EPG as multiple "channels" they really can see a copy from My Recordings a list f PPV movies.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Comcast (er, Xfinity? What the hell ever) refers to their VOD as "HD _choices_" in their marketing.

It's all booshwa anyway.


----------



## matt

Suriel said:


> Dish Gets Busted Lying About Reaching 200 HD Channels. Gets called out by DirecTV, others..
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Dish-Gets-Busted-Lying-About-Reaching-200-HD-Channels-107989


One of the comments in that link mentioned HD channels that show SD content. Scrolling through the guide, I haven't yet found anything on Cartoon Network HD that is HD. Maybe I just missed it, but is anything HD on Cartoon Network HD?


----------



## GrumpyBear

James Long said:


> OK, so DirecTV takes up a few transponders worth of HD channel space repeating the same movies over and over every couple of hours so that people can watch them by being around at the right time or setting a DVR timer.
> DISH has chosen to send the movies less often and pre-store them on a protected area of the DVR hard drive so they can be started immediately.
> 
> What is the difference between PPV and VOD to the end user other than the instant nature of VOD (and a $1 increased price)? The VOD channels are just instant PPV channels. Presented as channels they are just as easy to tune to as any live satellite fed channel.
> 
> I'm not seeing a capacity claim from DISH ... I'm seeing a carriage claim. DirecTV is the one claiming the capacity to carry 200 channels (soon) and a list of 160 channels that will be carried (soon). DirecTV will eventually use the other 40 channels - but capacity isn't carriage - it is just hope for the future.
> 
> With DISH's delivery of some content via VOD and the part time nature of the sports channels DISH's capacity in use right now is probably around 100-120. But that doesn't mean they don't have the capacity to add more channels (as they did Monday).


James,
This is from the statement that you posted, from Dish.

"_While others repeatedly claim they have the capacity to offer 200 HD channels, only DISH Network has delivered," said Tom Cullen, executive vice president of Sales, Marketing and Programming for DISH Network. "We are pleased to continue to lead the industry in delivering the best movies and entertainment with channels such as EPIX HD."_

So its really the Capacity to offer 200 HD Channels. 
GRANTED THIS IS EXACTLY why, no matter who says it, the numbers game is a USELESS tool.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> James,
> This is from the statement that you posted, from Dish.
> 
> "_While others repeatedly claim they have the capacity to offer 200 HD channels, only DISH Network has delivered,"_
> 
> So its really the Capacity to offer 200 HD Channels.


I was reading that as capacity ("others" claim they could carry 200 HD channels) vs delivery (DISH Network delivers 200 HD channels).

Personally I believe the DISH capacity is less than 200 HD ... but there is room for more 24/7 feeds. It is an odd thing that with DirecTV 200 capacity = 160 channels but with DISH 130? capacity = 200 channels. But it's all math anyways.


----------



## GrumpyBear

James Long said:


> I was reading that as capacity ("others" claim they could carry 200 HD channels) vs delivery (DISH Network delivers 200 HD channels).
> 
> Personally I believe the DISH capacity is less than 200 HD ... but there is room for more 24/7 feeds. It is an odd thing that with DirecTV 200 capacity = 160 channels but with DISH 130? capacity = 200 channels. But it's all math anyways.


VERY FUZZY math and crazy Spin, from all sides. This is just the latest out of all of them. No matter how you slice it, there aren't even 100 HD stations out there. They all just fill in with these PPV, VOD, and Pay as you Cinema. 
Come on FTC, step up and fix this crap.


----------



## l8er

GrumpyBear said:


> .... Come on FTC, step up and fix this crap.


 Fix what? It's only television.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> VERY FUZZY math and crazy Spin, from all sides. This is just the latest out of all of them. No matter how you slice it, there aren't even 100 HD stations out there. They all just fill in with these PPV, VOD, and Pay as you Cinema.
> Come on FTC, step up and fix this crap.


Why again do we care so much we want a government agency to spend tax money on how many HD channels a provider carries or what is an HD channel????


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> Why again do we care so much we want a government agency to spend tax money on how many HD channels a provider carries or what is an HD channel????


Doesn't take alot of Tax dollars to make a quick and simple rule. Now I have said this wont HAPPEN, I have no doubts, that for every penny, that could be used to make a ruling, THOUSAND of Dollars of PAC money would be spent, to keep it from happening. Thats why the entire numbers thing is useless, people shouldn't get excited about.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> OK, so DirecTV takes up a few transponders worth of HD channel space repeating the same movies over and over every couple of hours so that people can watch them by being around at the right time or setting a DVR timer.
> DISH has chosen to send the movies less often and pre-store them on a protected area of the DVR hard drive so they can be started immediately.
> 
> What is the difference between PPV and VOD to the end user other than the instant nature of VOD (and a $1 increased price)? The VOD channels are just instant PPV channels. Presented as channels they are just as easy to tune to as any live satellite fed channel..


I never thought about it like this... but I have to say you have a very good point. I bet this is exactly why Dish worked to get those channel 501 VOD in the EPG guide... so that they can increase available PPV movies without increasing bandwidth consumption.

And as you so aptly pointed out... What's the difference in Channel 501 VOD that has Star Trek on my hard drive already OR the 502 PPV channel with Star Trek on it? Heck, the VOD can be started/rented at any time whereas that PPV channel can only be ordered at the start of the movie... so the VOD is more convenient.

I personally hate any company counting PPV and VOD as channels in the traditional sense... BUT I have to agree that if it is fair to count one, it is fair to count the other... because they each essentially mean the same thing to the customer.


----------



## ehren

bosox said:


> Boy I really miss John H's uplink reports!
> 
> So to clarify... the new channels are not, nor will they be, on 61.5?


what ever happened to John H? Is he still a member here?


----------



## jacmyoung

GrumpyBear said:


> Doesn't take alot of Tax dollars to make a quick and simple rule. ...


It does not take a lot to make a quick and simple rule on anything, but to make one that can stand the test of time and any legal challenges, will take a lot. Not to mention as phrelin said, the government should not be making rules for the sake of making rules.

The people who complain about the number count, already know what the real numbers are therefore are not persuaded one way or the other, the people who do not know what those numbers really mean, if they do not complain, there is no reason for the government to step in.


----------



## James Long

ehren said:


> what ever happened to John H? Is he still a member here?


He still pops his head in from time to time but doesn't have the time to spend a lot of time online.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jacmyoung said:


> the government should not be making rules for the sake of making rules.


Just what in the world do you think govt agency's like the FTC and the FCC do? Making a rule to make a rule is dumb yes. 
For the FTC, to make a Ruling guideline that clears up, misleading marketing tactics, is not a rule to make a rule, its what the flippin agency is for. Now do I see this happening NO. Do I have any delusions, about charging windmills to help it along NO. Do I realize that for every penny spent to try to make it happen, would get out spent by 10's of thousands in PAC money, to keep it from happening, YES!

Using your guideline of not making rules, the FCC should have never bothered to make a ruling, and re-enforcing the the same ruling to allow DBS, and OTA users fight HOA's, in placing thier equipment on controlled areas.
Govt should have stayed out of the way and let HOA's steam roll individual rights.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> Using your guideline of not making rules, the FCC should have never bothered to make a ruling, and re-enforcing the the same ruling to allow DBS, and OTA users fight HOA's, in placing thier equipment on controlled areas.


"As directed by Congress in Section 207 of the Telecommunications Act of 1996, the Federal Communications Commission adopted the Over-the-Air Reception Devices ("OTARD") rule ..."
The FCC has no authority other than that granted to them by Congress.


----------



## GrumpyBear

James Long said:


> "As directed by Congress in Section 207 of the Telecommunications Act of 1996, the Federal Communications Commission adopted the Over-the-Air Reception Devices ("OTARD") rule ..."
> The FCC has no authority other than that granted to them by Congress.


Yes the FCC was directed by Congress, to enforce, rules and guidelines that the FCC drafted and recommended to the 104th Congress, only after the bill was signed into Law, by the President of the United States. As Congress also lacks any and all authority to just make any Bill, into Law and tell another organization in the government what to do. Congress requires a President to sign or needs both the House and Senate to over ride a President that wont sign one of its Bill's into law, before Congress, can tell anybody what they can or can not do, as it just has NO authority either, on its own. Look at the committee's, look at the drafts, you will see the FCC was the lead in most of the Act of 1996.

So yes, it would be very easy for the FTC in this case to come up with Guidelines or Rules. The FTC does have Rule making power to address a concern like this, as this is actually a Industry wide practice, to inflate its HD numbers to help the company market a so called advantage over its competition. Granted this is also why you wont see Direct making to much out of this in the main stream media. This is a industry wide problem, in the Pay for TV market. Even Directs own launch letter of 30, new HD channels contains 8 of these "special" channels, and has been using PPV and VOD numbers to inflate its own "totals"

Like I said, it wont happen, not holding my Breath as there is way to much PAC money to keep it the way it is. Plus, I don't think, even here we could come up with a a consistant arguement, over what would be included or not included so it is what it is. PPV's and VOD's are useless in my opinion, some will agree, some will disagree, some will add Game time only HD stations shouldn't count, while others would say they do count as you really only watch the channel's during game time. Since all Carriers, DO THIS, you can't hold it against one and not the other. You either except it for all Carriers, or you discredit it for all Carriers.


----------



## l8er




----------



## GrumpyBear

l8er said:


>


Amen, thats a good one.


----------



## jacmyoung

GrumpyBear said:


> ...Using your guideline of not making rules...


My "guideline of not making rules" is that if there is no significant resistance or complaint about a specific issue, the agency needs not make a rule on it. The agency is created to address issues, if it is not an issue, naturally there is no need to get involved.

The question is then, do you consider the fact a few people or companies believe it is a major issue because it helps their own squabbling, not help the overall consumer and public interest, or in other words such squabbling has on significance as far as the general public interest is concerned, should it be considered a significant issue?


----------



## jclewter79

I noticed today they are saying that CI network is moving to channel 368 on may 5th. I wonder if they are making room to add more channels or if they are going to break off the platinum as a seperate package again.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jclewter79 said:


> I noticed today they are saying that CI network is moving to channel 368 on may 5th. I wonder if they are making room to add more channels or if they are going to break off the platinum as a seperate package again.


Sounds like they are moving things around more than anything else. 
Seperating Platinum, wouldn't need channels lowered or even raised. Dish
likes to group like channels together, and they are adding more channels in May again.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> Why again do we care so much we want a government agency to spend tax money on how many HD channels a provider carries or what is an HD channel????


It's not government's job. They'll just screw something up.


----------



## nmetro

GrumpyBear said:


> Sounds like they are moving things around more than anything else.
> Seperating Platinum, wouldn't need channels lowered or even raised. Dish
> likes to group like channels together, and they are adding more channels in May again.


There is suppose to be additional HD channels added on the 5th. At least that seemed to be a passing comment on StaelliteGuys.com in the uplink report forum.

I know that QVC HD and EPSNU HD are uplinked, but not active. There is also talk of RFD HD and GAC HD, as well. But, due to the ongoing legal battle with Rainbow over VOOM, AMC HD, WE HD and IFC HD may be way down the road.

As far as the changes yesterday, IndiePlex, RetroPlex were moved to be next to EPIX1 and MGM HD into an HD Platimum type moview block. CI HD was move out of the 380s to its new location. Right now, IndiePlex, RetroPlex and CI are being showed on two differ 300 series channels.

Finally, with the new satellite nearly ready, it is possible thate we will be seeing PBS local stations starting to be uplinked.


----------



## phrelin

nmetro said:


> Finally, with the new satellite nearly ready, it is possible that we will be seeing PBS local stations starting to be uplinked.


That would be news.


----------



## GrumpyBear

nmetro said:


> There is suppose to be additional HD channels added on the 5th. At least that seemed to be a passing comment on StaelliteGuys.com in the uplink report forum.
> 
> I know that QVC HD and EPSNU HD are uplinked, but not active. There is also talk of RFD HD and GAC HD, as well. But, due to the ongoing legal battle with Rainbow over VOOM, AMC HD, WE HD and IFC HD may be way down the road.
> 
> As far as the changes yesterday, IndiePlex, RetroPlex were moved to be next to EPIX1 and MGM HD into an HD Platimum type moview block. CI HD was move out of the 380s to its new location. Right now, IndiePlex, RetroPlex and CI are being showed on two differ 300 series channels.
> 
> Finally, with the new satellite nearly ready, it is possible thate we will be seeing PBS local stations starting to be uplinked.


I keep thinking the VooM/Rainbow legal battle is going to be one of those, WoW Dish is carrying the Rainbow network channels, and then they both say oh we settled yesterday, type of thing. Economy both need this one to settle.


----------



## russ9

phrelin said:


> Ah yes, IFC and AMC in HD.... Someone needs to settle that stupid VOOM lawsuit.:nono:


I second that.. IFC is now the only SD channel in my favorite group. I'd probably put AMC in it if it went HD.


----------



## purtman

matt1124 said:


> One of the comments in that link mentioned HD channels that show SD content. Scrolling through the guide, I haven't yet found anything on Cartoon Network HD that is HD. Maybe I just missed it, but is anything HD on Cartoon Network HD?


Have you seen Star Wars: The Clone Wars on Friday nights? Excellent!


----------



## Nick

The *List*, the complete *List*, the latest *List* and nothing but the *List*:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2428401&postcount=4


----------



## phrelin

Nick said:


> The *List*, the complete *List*, the latest *List* and nothing but the *List*:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2428401&postcount=4


As long as we keep in mind that nobody has anywhere near that many channels of active HD content at any one time. In fact, it appears to me that a Dish HD customer with the AEP/HD+Platinum using a 622 would be lucky on any typical Wednesday afternoon to find more than 80 HD shows.

But it is a great list if you like lists in the abstract. I liken these lists to roulette where (using the American wheel) you have 38 potential winning numbers, but only 1 of the 38 is a real winning number at the end of any spin.

The only thing important to me is that Dish still doesn't have in HD AMC, IFC, PBS and The CW. But apparently, the 200-HD-channel bragging rights is an issue for some.


----------



## James Long

With thanks to the work of others (primarily Adam Richey) I've been looking at what DISH has and what is left in SD ... which is probably a better definition than some arbitrary count. I've come up with 30 regular/premium HD feeds that are available where DISH carries the SD feed, plus five more sports feeds that are missing. I'm not including channels DISH doesn't carry in SD. This is conversion, not channel additions.

Yet another list


----------



## Henry

phrelin said:


> [...]
> The only thing important to me is that Dish still doesn't have in HD AMC, IFC, PBS and *The CW*. [...]


FWIW ... DMA 18 (Denver) gets The CW in HD on E*. Maybe it's an affiliate thing.


----------



## sigma1914

James Long said:


> With thanks to the work of others (primarily Adam Richey) I've been looking at what DISH has and what is left in SD ... which is probably a better definition than some arbitrary count. I've come up with 30 regular/premium HD feeds that are available where DISH carries the SD feed, plus five more sports feeds that are missing. I'm not including channels DISH doesn't carry in SD. This is conversion, not channel additions.
> 
> Yet another list


Nice work. All HD RSNs are just game only HD? :eek2:


----------



## James Long

sigma1914 said:


> Nice work. All HD RSNs are just game only HD? :eek2:


Unfortunately ... and because of this there are a lot of "missing games" reported where if the game isn't on the main network HD feed (such as being on FS Indiana instead of FS Midwest) it won't be carried.


----------



## sigma1914

James Long said:


> Unfortunately ... and because of this there are a lot of "missing games" reported where if the game isn't on the main network HD feed (such as being on FS Indiana instead of FS Midwest) it won't be carried.


I see...I knew some were, but never knew all were part time.


----------



## phrelin

Henry said:


> FWIW ... DMA 18 (Denver) gets The CW in HD on E*. Maybe it's an affiliate thing.


It's an affiliate ownership thing and contract negotiations. We got our MyNetworkTV affiliate when Dish wanted a contract for one of the big 4 networks in another DMA. Gotta love this system.


----------



## nmetro

Henry said:


> FWIW ... DMA 18 (Denver) gets The CW in HD on E*. Maybe it's an affiliate thing.


We get it when the technicians at KWGN decides to air the show in HD and in 16x9 format. Since KDVR (the Denver Fox affiliate) created a duopoly with KWGN, HD broadcasts on KWGN have not been consistent. That is, a number of HD shows are not shown in 16x9 format, or air partially in 16x9 format when they are broadcast. Most notably "Legend of the Seeker" which airs in 16x9 on WGN-America, but on KWGN it airs 16x9 once in a while. The same goes for "Supernatural" and "Smallville"; though they seem to to air 16x9 in HD about 90% of the time compared to "Legend of the Seeker" about 10% of the time.

At least the other duopoly in Denver KUSA (NBC) does a much better job with KTVD (MyTV) and airs the HD shows in 16x9 format.


----------



## Henry

I guess my point was that Dish indeed delivers an HD signal for The CW here in Denver ... that is, whenever the affiliate decides that's what they want to give us. 

Ergo, any issue we may have with it are the domain of Ch 2 and parent (Ch 31), not Dish.


----------



## Michael P

James Long said:


> Unfortunately ... and because of this there are a lot of "missing games" reported where if the game isn't on the main network HD feed (such as being on FS Indiana instead of FS Midwest) it won't be carried.


It's not even that well defined. I get 2 RSN's: Fox Sports Ohio and Sports Time Ohio. Unlike the Midwest vs. Indiana example above, there is no "main feed" per se. FSN Ohio has 3 subdivisions for Cleveland, Columbus,and Cincinnati. However the only difference seems to be with the Cincinnati vs. Cleveland baseball teams. Now that STO has the Indians it should have freed up the FSN schedule. But none of this matters in the world of E*. If too many pro games are on at the same time some games will be SD only on E*, even though you can plainly see the "STO HD" logo on screen. When Hockey, Basketball and now Baseball overlap seasons it strains E*'s HD capacity even more.

While E* may have more HD capacity for full-time entertainment channels, they don't use that capacity for sports (Except for the "Big 10 Network" which is a pet peeve of mine). How could a regional collegiate network get the clout for a 24/7 HD feed (and multiple "alt feeds" when needed) when the Pro sports RSN's can't get the same coverage?


----------



## James Long

DirecTV has 22 full time RSNs and (per Sixto) at peak uses additional 25 part time channels for sports ... 47 games? That is just overwhelming.

It just shows where the priorities are. DISH's 102 24x7 HD channels (before PPV and sports) vs DirecTV's 71 (before PPV and sports). DirecTV could have used some of that RSN bandwidth for other channels ... and pretty much do the same thing as DISH (102 24x7 HD channels and not much RSN coverage). The DirecTV May additions will add 19 non-sports/PPV channels (102 to 90!) but those RSNs will still keep DirecTV looking good.

Finding six transponders to give full RSN coverage won't be easy for DISH. They could go full time east vs west arcs or put RSNs on spotbeams if they covered the right areas. I'd like to see more effort made in that area.

But I am happy to see the 102 other HD channels (and more to come). It is a trade off.
I've made my choice of providers and can understand why someone would choose the other one.


----------



## Dario33

I too would like to see The CW in HD (didn't know it was due to local affiliate). Anyway, am very much enjoying Epix though!


----------



## 4bama

Take That Dish! DirecTV to launch 30 new HD channels in May

DirecTV finally steps up to the plate with more HD. Here's a list of what's coming:
*CSN Bay Area HD
*CSN California HD
Encore HD East
ESPNU HD
*FSN Florida HD
GolTV HD
Hallmark Channel HD
Hallmark Movie Channel HD
HBO2 East HD
HBO Zone HD
Lifetime HD
MSNBC HD
Showtime Beyond HD
Showtime Next HD
Showtime Women HD
STARZ Cinema HD
STARZ In Black HD
Telefutura HD West
TMC Xtra HD East
Travel Channel [...]


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> It's an affiliate ownership thing and contract negotiations. We got our MyNetworkTV affiliate when Dish wanted a contract for one of the big 4 networks in another DMA. Gotta love this system.


I thought MYNetworkTV bit the dust in 09. Thats how much I watch Locals.:lol::lol:


----------



## Paul Secic

Dario33 said:


> I too would like to see The CW in HD (didn't know it was due to local affiliate). Anyway, am very much enjoying Epix though!


I agree EPIXHD, RETROPLEXHD and INDIEPLEXHD are great additions!


----------



## Conway

You notice the guide data hasn't been correct on EPiX. Yesterday it said Pink Panther 2 but it was showing Crank 2.. seen that more than once lately.


----------



## harsh

4bama said:


> Take That Dish! DirecTV to launch 30 new HD channels in May


This isn't the first time they jumped the gun on an announcement regarding fruits of their new satellite. Twice so far they've had to modify their website to account for the fact that it isn't ready yet.

It is interesting to note so many of them are premium channels or PPV. Of the 30, only six or seven are part of base packages.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> TOf the 30, only six or seven are part of base packages.


9 are in Choice Ultimate or below ... but who is counting? :lol:

(Would base packages include AEP and Premier? Probably. That would bring the 9 new movie channels into play. Plus three RSN channels in Premier are being upgraded to 24/7.)


----------



## Henry

Conway said:


> You notice the guide data hasn't been correct on EPiX. Yesterday it said Pink Panther 2 but it was showing Crank 2.. seen that more than once lately.


Yep, I set a timer to record Iron Man, got Indiana Jones instead. Can't go by the EPG. Until they fix it, I'll get my programming info from the EPIX web site.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Not that they're similar, but at least it was Indiana Jones...


----------



## Henry

RasputinAXP said:


> Not that they're similar, but at least it was Indiana Jones...


Right you are ... IJ was great. Edited the title and transfered it to EHD.


----------



## dtvmike1652

That's so funny what a joke. Let's see a bunch of game only HD channels. 25 channels are HD part of the time. Then they count the On Demand Channels and PPV channels as well. So let's see that makes it 105 full time HD channels. Why do people fall for these lies from Dish Network? If you actually counted all of those channels that Directv has to offer, speaking of the DOD and PPV channels and game only channels, then you would have well over 200 HD channels not to mention 160 full time HD channels. So hands down Dish Network doesn't have a chance.


----------



## GrumpyBear

dtvmike1652 said:


> That's so funny what a joke. Let's see a bunch of game only HD channels. 25 channels are HD part of the time. Then they count the On Demand Channels and PPV channels as well. So let's see that makes it 105 full time HD channels. Why do people fall for these lies from Dish Network? If you actually counted all of those channels that Directv has to offer, speaking of the DOD and PPV channels and game only channels, then you would have well over 200 HD channels not to mention 160 full time HD channels. So hands down Dish Network doesn't have a chance.


Little late to the Party, but Dish's main claim as this went on was the Capacity to carry 200hd channels. Something Direct promisd to do over a yr ago. Direct still can't get to the number, and have stopped showing the add.

I agree that VOD and PPV movie channels shouldn't, the numbers game is pretty useless. Only thing you can really do is compare National channels, and exclude PPV, VOD, and other premimums. Direct will not be adding 30 new HD channels as 8 of the are "Cinema" channels, HD VOD channels, and Regional sports stations. Direct only offers 5 HD national Channels that Dish doesn't have, and Dish has 28 National HD stations that Direct doesn't have.
Direct needs to step up and add National HD channels as well, instead of Cinema VoD channels.


----------



## James Long

dtvmike1652 said:


> So let's see that makes it 105 full time HD channels. Why do people fall for these lies from Dish Network?


Most people around here don't fall for either provider's counts ... although I have noticed that _when_ people take sides they tend to undercount the opposing side's offerings.


----------



## deepen10

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/competition/dish/hd

DirecTV completely rips it a new one.

Now I know there are some gimmicks, like the 12 month price, then there is an increase, but still that first year alone is worth it. Even if you have to pay regular the 2nd year, you get more channels than DISH, and a lower overall average monthly cost. And I would get all my channels that I can't get on DISH, like YES Network for my Yankees and NETS! and ALL ESPN AND DISNEY CHANNELS! IN HD TOO! TAKE THAT DISH!


----------



## James Long

Lets see ... DirecTV has added 30 new HD channels this year, including 7 PPV.
DISH added 30 new HD channels this year, including 7 PPV.

DirecTV is missing 30 national HD channels (15 regular channels, 5 premium channels and 15 special HD only channels that DISH carries). DISH is missing 12 national HD channels (5 regular channels and 7 premium channels) than DirecTV carries.

It seems that DISH is doing ok.


----------



## Paul Secic

dtvmike1652 said:


> That's so funny what a joke. Let's see a bunch of game only HD channels. 25 channels are HD part of the time. Then they count the On Demand Channels and PPV channels as well. So let's see that makes it 105 full time HD channels. Why do people fall for these lies from Dish Network? If you actually counted all of those channels that Directv has to offer, speaking of the DOD and PPV channels and game only channels, then you would have well over 200 HD channels not to mention 160 full time HD channels. So hands down Dish Network doesn't have a chance.


And here you are, still waiting for more HD. Hmm?


----------



## dtvmike1652

damondlt said:


> I still want to see the channel list for ALL 200 HD Channels.


You won't see a list of all 200 because Dish counts anytime one show comes on that is HD as a channel along with 25 part time HD channels...So if you want the actual channel count of HD channels they have 130 but only 105 of them are full time. Just another way for Dish to advertise like politicians. Inflating their numbers to make themselves look better than what they really are.


----------



## dtvmike1652

Paul Secic said:


> And here you are, still waiting for more HD. Hmm?


Nope I'm not waiting I've satisfied with the 130 full time channels that Directv offered of course now it's 160 in which if you count all of them DOD and PPV channels that Directv offers they've been over 200 for quite some time now well before Dish could even think of it. I'm just tired of hearing all of these false marketing claims from Dish and want people to see what they actually offer. The only way Dish can get customers is by inflating their numbers and making people think they are getting more for less although they're not. I like the new commercial that they have now claiming you have to add $5 to the package to have 2 tv's with Directv Ok yes you do have it but you get more channels and then if you add a 3rd then you've got the $7-$17 per receiver with Dish so who's really saving money here? They're like politicians they lie to get what they want and then don't do what they promise.


----------



## dtvmike1652

GrumpyBear said:


> Little late to the Party, but Dish's main claim as this went on was the Capacity to carry 200hd channels. Something Direct promisd to do over a yr ago. Direct still can't get to the number, and have stopped showing the add.
> 
> I agree that VOD and PPV movie channels shouldn't, the numbers game is pretty useless. Only thing you can really do is compare National channels, and exclude PPV, VOD, and other premimums. Direct will not be adding 30 new HD channels as 8 of the are "Cinema" channels, HD VOD channels, and Regional sports stations. Direct only offers 5 HD national Channels that Dish doesn't have, and Dish has 28 National HD stations that Direct doesn't have.
> Direct needs to step up and add National HD channels as well, instead of Cinema VoD channels.


yes they may have stopped running the add but even in September of last year if they counted their ppv DOD and their national channels they have been over 200 for some time now.


----------



## James Long

deepen10 said:


> Now I know there are some gimmicks, like the 12 month price, then there is an increase, but still that first year alone is worth it. Even if you have to pay regular the 2nd year, you get more channels than DISH, and a lower overall average monthly cost. And I would get all my channels that I can't get on DISH, like YES Network for my Yankees and NETS! and ALL ESPN AND DISNEY CHANNELS! IN HD TOO! TAKE THAT DISH!


Don't forget your subscription level. DirecTV doesn't offer the subscription level you claim to have in other threads. So dollar for dollar you are NOT going to get more HD on DirecTV than on DISH - even averaged out over two years.


----------



## RCFlyer

Don't forget - Dish just removed 4 HD Channels....Disney/ABC F/ESPN News...

G


----------



## RasputinAXP

RCFlyer said:


> Don't forget - Disney just removed 4 HD Channels....Disney/ABC F/ESPN News...
> 
> G


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Curtis0620

RCFlyer said:


> Don't forget - *Dish refused to pay for so *Disney just removed 4 HD Channels....Disney/ABC F/ESPN News...
> 
> G


No I corrected it.


----------



## TBoneit

deepen10 said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/competition/dish/hd
> 
> DirecTV completely rips it a new one.
> 
> Now I know there are some gimmicks, like the 12 month price, then there is an increase, but still that first year alone is worth it. Even if you have to pay regular the 2nd year, you get more channels than DISH, and a lower overall average monthly cost. And I would get all my channels that I can't get on DISH, like YES Network for my Yankees and NETS! and ALL ESPN AND DISNEY CHANNELS! IN HD TOO! TAKE THAT DISH!


This sort of post makes me wonder if the Poster is:
1. An Employee of DirecTV.
2. Trying to make themselves feel better in their choice of provider...
or 
3. Or feeling anonymous they give their real self an outlet
or 
4. ??

There is no war between the two providers. If you notice they even co-operate on some things.

I've had both and settled on Dishnetwork as they seem to be more innovative.

YMMV


----------



## James Long

He's a HD only customer who doesn't like the fact that he lost the four ABC/Disney channels, is unwilling to change his plan to actually pay for SD channels and now is just taking wild swings at the company on any topic he can.


----------



## TulsaOK

And apparently lives with his parents. I did not say anything about the basement.


----------



## GrumpyBear

dtvmike1652 said:


> yes they may have stopped running the add but even in September of last year if they counted their ppv DOD and their national channels they have been over 200 for some time now.


"IF" Direct would have been over 200 HD channels, they would have been all over it in advertisment. Directs entire campaign was based on Capacity, not actual channels.

The important number is the National channels, and yet some how Directs so called leading numbers, they only offer 9 or so National channels Dish doesn't have, and Dish offers over 20 National channels Direct doesn't have.

Its nice that Direct has finally added some new HD channels, that aren't just "Cinema" and VOD channels. Lowering Dish's number from almost 30 more Nationals to just over 20, is a big step forward, and the more competition the better.


----------



## sigma1914

GrumpyBear said:


> ...
> 
> The important number is the National channels, and yet some how Directs so called leading numbers, they only offer 9 or so National channels Dish doesn't have, and Dish offers over 20 National channels Direct doesn't have.
> ...


The important number is nationals maybe to you. To others it might be RSNs.


----------



## RasputinAXP

RasputinAXP said:


> RCFlyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget - Disney just removed 4 HD Channels....Disney/ABC F/ESPN News...
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.
Click to expand...




Curtis0620 said:


> Don't forget - Dish refused to pay for so Disney just removed 4 HD Channels....Disney/ABC F/ESPN News...
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> No I corrected it.
Click to expand...

Fine, you want to play the semantics game?



RCFlyer said:


> Don't forget - Disney just removed 4 HD Channels that Dish refused to pay for because they felt that the HD feeds are not separate channels, but Disney did, so they pulled their feeds, but if Dish had the feeds for 18 months, then why did Disney just decide to pull them now, but....Disney/ABC F/ESPN News...
> 
> G


See? I can do it too.


----------



## GrumpyBear

sigma1914 said:


> The important number is nationals maybe to you. To others it might be RSNs.


Getting your RSN is really important and totally understand, that.
Subscribing to a Multisports package to get the RSN's really only helps during the College Sports season or seasons of Choice. Getting a RSN package for Pro Sports, the blackouts make a RSN package pretty useless. So far I haven't missed a Single College Football game in HD, even with Dish having fewer RSN"s. The HD games are spread out over several RSN's at the same time, or Carried by Carriers, like CBS Sports, ESPN, VS, and so on.

So saying I can have 50+ RSN's does really what for me? Pro Sports Blacked out, and College 1 game is spread out over 5-6 RSN's, so missing it is pretty hard. Now would I like to get the MoutainWest RSN, to watch games in SD sometimes YES, the main games in HD are on VS, though, so how does that really help my HD numbers?


----------

